#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-14
<mvejmelka> dobre dopoledne
<FrostyX> dobre
 * [ZOMB] preje dobrej den aslespon ostatnim :)
<[ZOMB]> tady se zas nacvicuje connect :D
<mvejmelka> nekomu padla linka ;)
<areon> dobrej večer
<FrostyX> ahoj
<areon> měl jsem nějakej problém ale zapoměl jsem ho :)
<mvejmelka> areon: ahoj, to se stava kdyz clovek malo huli. v tehle zemi hold nema huleni vybudovanou takovou tradici
<areon> mvejmelka, já jsi myslím že to bude spíš tím chlastem
<areon> mvejmelka,  http://www.navratdoreality.cz/?p=view&id=7719 tohle se ti dostane do plyc když to kouříš
<mvejmelka> areon: to je zase divny jako cesi chlastame celkem hodne ;)
<areon> mvejmelka,  no tak ja bych to tak nehrotil :) trocha alkoholu jestě nikoho nezabila a co jsi nepamatuju to se nestalo....
<mvejmelka> areon: pekna barva duhy ;)
<areon> mvejmelka,  tak tomu bych i věřil :D
<mvejmelka> areon: to je fakt, tedy alespon pokud nemas dobre kamarady, kteru Ti to sem tam neopomenou pripomenout ;)
<areon> mvejmelka, jak kdy a jak co :)
<areon> mám otázku tady na ten kanál :) čím se živíte ? 
<FrostyX> obvykle jidlem. 
<FrostyX> :-D
<areon> FrostyX,sakra tohle není kanál robotů??
<FrostyX> par nas tu i zije
<areon> nechápu :)
<areon> jako na tom kanálu ?
<mvejmelka> areon: jak pise FostyX
<mvejmelka> areon: malo pijes ;)
<areon> ja bych řekl že někdy až moc
<mvejmelka> areon: pak nerozumim tomu, jak nemuzes chapat ;)
<areon> jsou věci mezi nebem a peklem které nedokážu vysvětlit :)
<mvejmelka> areon: dobra definice .... tohle si zapisu.
<areon> mám lepší hlášky :)
<mvejmelka> dotaz do plena: cim srazim horecku?
<areon> postup 1. vypnout pc za 2. paralen a az 3. jít se vyležet 
<areon> po pripade 4. ledová sprcha
<mvejmelka> areon: za prve. nerealne, za druhe nezabira, za treti. lezim treti den a nic se nedeje
<mvejmelka> za ctrvte. nejsem sadomasochista ;)
<areon> ok jakej máš teploměr
<mvejmelka> rtutovej ;)
<freax> mvejmelka: zkus stridat paralen a ibalgin... me paralen taky moc teplotu nesrazil
<areon> ok 
<mvejmelka> freax: ibalgin=brufen?
<freax> mvejmelka: jj
<areon> tak to je divnýý mě se treba stalo ze digitální teploměr díky skoro vybité baterii ukazoval 45
<mvejmelka> freax: a co na tuhle kombinaci rikaji jatra? no ale zkusim to....
<mvejmelka> areon: takova vymozenost jako digitalni teplomery k nam jeste nedorazila ;) jiste pochazis z nejakeho velkomesta ;)
<areon> :E
<areon> pokud je 500 obyvatel + 3 hospody velko město tak jo
<mvejmelka> hospody velkomestu odpovidaji, pocet obyvatel ne. To je spis takova vesnice ;)
<areon> joo
<mvejmelka> ;))
<areon> ;)
<freax> mvejmelka: nevim jestli to zrovna brat najednou... ja to stridal...
<areon> freax, je to technik napiš mu v jakym časovím intervalu 
<mvejmelka> freax: no zase takovej sebevrah nejsem abych to bral najednou
<mvejmelka> zkusim interval co 4 hodiny. to se mi zda rozumne.....
<mvejmelka> areon: ja mam do technika daleko asi jako ke srazeni teploty ;)))
<areon> mvejmelka,  tak to se pak omlouvám moje chyba
<mvejmelka> areon: v pohode, ale byval jsem ;)))
<areon> jednou technik na vždy technik ne?
<mvejmelka> dobra, asi mas pravdu. A je pravdou, ze co se v mladi naucis, ve stari jako kdyz najdes.
<areon> mvejmelka, aha já doufam že se u oboru udržím :) ikdyž moje další zaměření nebude tak zrovna technický
<mvejmelka> areon: tak to drzim palce :-)
<areon> mvejmelka,  díky :)
<areon> otázka ví nekdo jak bych si na panel po případě na plochu mohl dat unixovej cas?
<areon> nikdo nic?
<mvejmelka> areon: dobra otazka ;)
<areon> mvejmelka, bohužel asi nee no :) 
<mvejmelka> areon: ale jo otazka dobra, jen s odpovedi to bude horsi.
<[ZOMB]> treba pres conky, popr screenlets 
<areon> zomb, díky ti :) 
<[ZOMB]> pokud clovek nevyuziva conky, tak asi jednodussi screenlet
<[ZOMB]> :)
<areon> a ještě jedna otázka kdyby jste měli dělat přednášku o unixu pro Zš na co se zaměřit  by jsi mi doporučovali? nebo co jim ukázat
<[ZOMB]> vetsinou kdyz clovek zjisti co tam muze vsechno byt zobrazene, tak jen u casu nezustane :)
<[ZOMB]> areon: jako zaky zakladnich skol, nebo ucitele :)
<areon> žáky
<[ZOMB]> imho znalost linuxu bude asi na podobne urovni :D
<areon> no žáku a učitelů určitě :D zvláště některých kteří uči informatiku a myslí si že existuej jen WIN
<[ZOMB]> areon: mozna jen okrajove ukazat, jsou to jeste deti, tak si pohrat s compizem trebas nebo neco hezkyho na pohled, ale stejnak je bude zajimat vic az pribehnou domu na wowko :)
<areon> :D
<areon> tak to jim mužu  jak vtom spusti :D bez problemu a po případě jak funguje wow server
<mvejmelka> areon: no vidis a mas vybrane tema WoW ;)
<[ZOMB]> nebo jen tak premejslim zejo :)) ... zaci,deti,hrani,pc,win,wowko :D
<areon> jako ukazat jim jak funguje firesheep tak by se vystavuju možnosti žaloby ze strany skoly
<[ZOMB]> jn, verim to bude dost prtousu zajimat, jak si udelaji doma vlastni server a jeste jim to nekdo pekne odrika co a jak :)
<mvejmelka> pak nebudou delat nic jineho nez se rezat na vlastnim WoW serveru....rodice tato prednaska jiste velmi potesi ;)
<areon> jako nám na Zš přisel taky takovej pán :D ukázal nám jak mu tam běží 5 pc a jak jsi mezi nema pinguje a sel pryc
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: nj, ja to z tohodle pohledu jeste nevidim :)
<areon> toho bych se chtel vyvarovat
<mvejmelka> areon: zajiste sitovy specialista ;)
<areon> mvejmelka,  no tak jasný 
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: v pohode ;)ze me taky nemluvi zatim vlastni zkusenost ....
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: mno ale uz se s tim smirujes koukam :D
<mvejmelka> areon: trumfni ho, ukaz jich sest nebo lepe deset, snaz se to bude pamatovat ...
<areon> :
<areon> D
<areon> nebo jak rozjet streem perno server :D a nezapomenou na mě do konce života
<areon> *porno
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: pripravuju se. vsak jak se rika tezko na cvicisti, lehko na bjisti
<areon> stream 
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: pravda :)
<mvejmelka> areon: to mas pravdu. nezapomenou a na policii o Tobe budou kolovat uplne legendy ;)
<mvejmelka> \bojisti
<areon> :D tak děti teď mi na začátku mé přednášky podepište tenhle papír že mě nebuede žalovat po případě neudáte n apolicii čr
<mvejmelka> areon: skvely zacatek. to ve spouste deti vyvola naprostou duveru ;)
<mvejmelka> uz vidim ty otevrene pusy a oci az navrh hlavy ......
<mvejmelka> ja byt prisedici tak se potrham smichy .....
<areon> jako ale to by mě asi fakt zabili :D
<mvejmelka> to ne asi, to urcite ....
<mvejmelka> areon: [ZOMB] mel dobry napad ;) Ten Compiz muze byt zajimavy ...
<mvejmelka> celkem
<FrostyX> areon: zomb mel pravdu ... ukaz jim compiz a podobny 3D kravinky, ... kohokoli (nejen deti) to zaujme vic nez otevrenost, legalnost a buhvi co jeste ..
<areon> a přednásku zakončit hoši a výte kdo spí  s těma holkama?? linuxáxi jedine linuxáxi :D
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: mno ale na stredni by si mel okamzitou pozornost vetsiny tridy, jak by slo o neco nelegalniho :D
<mvejmelka> areon: ;)
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: to je jasny, bohuzel tady jsme na zakladni skole.....
<areon> no jasnyy
<mvejmelka> areon: pokud budes mit projektor tak compiz efekty budou na stene vypadat opravdu dobre
<[ZOMB]> njn :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> a nebudou ti tam delat bordel a instalit gamesy :))
<mvejmelka> to je fakt, nebudou mit prava ;)
<[ZOMB]> jeste bych je tajne sikanoval pres SSH :)))
<[ZOMB]> areon: a mozna bych se i zeptal, kolik lidi ve tride stoji onejakou prednasku ... :D
<areon> hoši kdo by se chtěl podívat jak se dají vydělat slušné peníze :D
<areon> http://vimeo.com/8869477
<FrostyX> a nebo jim ukaz tuxracera :D
<areon> tady máte takoví videjko o podvodech an platebníkch kartách
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> a rekni ze postal 3 bude i pro linux, takze se zabijenim nebude problem
<areon> je to přednáška ve slovenštině a je opravdu zajímavá
<areon> jasnýý :)
<[ZOMB]> atek. to ve spouste deti vyvola naprostou duveru ;) [21:54
<areon> jako 
<[ZOMB]> shit :)
<[ZOMB]> kolecko :D
<areon> jako ja nevim nám vždycky vsichni ve skole řikali at se na internetu chováme bezpečně ale nikdo neřekl jak :D
<[ZOMB]> areon: mozna i nahodit alternativni soft, popr hodne veci bejva i multiplatformni
<areon> tak to bych jim takym mohl ukazat jak fungujou programi pro sifrovani hesel a loginu :)
<[ZOMB]> areon: zitra budete sekat manual k iptables, jasny! :D
<[ZOMB]> btw to video je na me moc dlouhy, kdyz v tom nehraje hudba 
<areon> no tak moc zase nee
<areon> :D ok překvapení večera víte na jakým os bežej bankomaty?
<[ZOMB]> mozna asi jak kterej 
<FrostyX> windows server 2005 :-D 
<areon> XP
<[ZOMB]> doufam ze XP home :D
<areon> windows XP
<areon> borci prisli na zpusob jak tam dat vir a stahovat veskery data
<areon> kdyz ej omylem vyrusili a pak se bankovni technici podivali do logu tak prisli o vlasy
<[ZOMB]> areon: tj nejakej upgrade, nebo kde ma ten OS log? :)
<areon> oni si udelali vlastnii :D
<areon> a jednou za mesic jsi ho stahli 
<areon> vsechny lidi co tam dali kartu a napsali pin
<[ZOMB]> mrda sosat GB textak :D
<areon> specialne upravenou kartu ;)
<areon> koho to zajímá tak at e na to podívá :) fakt zábava
<[ZOMB]> se pak divim, ze u toho bankomatu tvrdnu takovou dobu, ted u je mi to vsechno naprosto jasny :D
<areon> :D
<areon> nj smůla
<areon> to je věc která zkazí den :)
<[ZOMB]> ... kdyz po tobe neco chce na PC s win, to kazdopadne :P
<areon> tak jako já mám i 7mičky :)
<areon> skrz skolu :-(
<areon> protoze programujeme v delphy
<[ZOMB]> ale tak mam je ve virtualu, priznam se, ale moc jina teda nedam :)
<FrostyX> my zas v C#, takze mam win taky ..
<[ZOMB]> * moc jim :)
<areon> tak cko je v linuxu bez problemu 
<areon> napisem ve vimu 
<areon> program a v cg++ skompilujes
<areon> ja jen doufam ez na vysoke jsi uz konecne budu moc vybrat :)
<FrostyX> mno, ale C# s grafickym rozhranim ... 
<areon> hmm tak to je pak jiná
<FrostyX> C++ je cajk
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: grafiku tam doplacni z javy neasi :D
<areon> java 4 ever :d
<[ZOMB]> trosek ty jazyky nakombinovat, at je to nej pro dalsi vyvojare :))
<FrostyX> mno ucitel ted cosi rikal, ze si muzu jet vsechno v Jave misto C#, ale to bych si musel najit cas a naucit se aspon tu javu
<FrostyX> aspon zaklady
<[ZOMB]> jn, to vim taky prd :)
 * [ZOMB] se jde cpat cokoladou a cucet na nejakej filmek asi
<FrostyX> ja chci taky, ale nemam cokoladu :'(
 * [ZOMB] dneska dostal :)
<areon> Z0MB,  tady někdo zálohuje filmovou produkci :D pamatuj auto by jsi neukradl......
<[ZOMB]> areon: oficialne - neukrad, jiste ze ne :)
<[ZOMB]> navic ja nesirim ;)
<areon> ja taky nééé
<areon> ale nekdy není na škodu chovat se k filmum jako open source :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> mozna obcas proklouzne par giga, ale tak to je jak 'predelavam firewall a router' ja za to nemuzu ;)
<areon> ale tak :-)
<[ZOMB]> ale tak ja vim, ale kradeny auto taky radsi hned strelis dal zejo ;))
<areon> :D
<areon> zajimaví názor
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<areon> ja nevim jako kdyz jsem se divla kolik penez ma umelec a kolik spolecnost tak je to 25% ma umelec
<[ZOMB]> tak, kdyz to tam porad tak desne prosazujou v ty reklamne :0
<[ZOMB]> nj, sice je to jen 25%, ale vetsinou si nehrajou s tisicovkama tyhle deti ;)
<areon> nj :D
<areon> ale i tak 
<areon> ty reklamy ze okradas umelce
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-15
<areon> dobrý ráno všem 
<mvejmelka> dobre poledne ;)
<freax> dobry :)
<mvejmelka> dobry vecer
<freax> dobrej :)
<mvejmelka> freax: diky ;)
<mvejmelka> freax: to je porad stejny ;) uz premyslim jak bych to obmenil ....
<mvejmelka> \obmnenil
<mvejmelka> kua co to se mnou dneska je samozrejme obmenil ;)
<freax> :-D
<freax> pouziva tu nekdo hodne midnight commander? :)
<mvejmelka> freax: to uz je peknej dedecek, ja jsem to pouzival drive.... ted uz jsem to nekolik let nevidel. Co potrebujes?
<mvejmelka> Mozna si jeste na neco vzpomenu
<freax> mvejmelka: je to sice dedecek, ale ja miluju konzolovy aplikace a tohle je nejlepsi filemanager pro konzoli :) potreboval bych vedet, jak se prejmenuje soubor. ale ne klavesou F6. potreboval bych neco jako F2 v nautilu... aby vyskocil nazev, ja ho upravil jak chci, dal enter a hotovo :)
<PetrHH> shift+F6
<PetrHH> :-)
<freax> PetrHH: to uz sem si taky nekde precet, ale shift+F6 mi vyhodi hlasku, jestli ten soubor chci opravdu smazat :-/
<PetrHH> Smazat?
<freax> PetrHH: jo no... :(
<PetrHH> Me se normalne pta na nazev souboru, puvidni je uven, staci zmenit a Enter
<PetrHH> mozna nastaveni terminalu
<PetrHH> shift+F4 Ti funguje?
<freax> nechapu... :( shit+F4 mi vypise "1;25" na tu prikazovou radku :/
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<freax> spectrum1: neeee :-D radsi bych se napil na funkci reseni myho problemu :-D
<spectrum1> freax, maly nebo velky problem? ;-)
<PetrHH> freax, jaky pouzivas terminal?
<freax> PetrHH: Gnome terminal a bash
<PetrHH> taky mam gnome terminal
<PetrHH> ale povypinal jsem v nem klavesove zkratky
<PetrHH> aby mi v terminalu chodilo F10 a pod.
<freax> PetrHH: kdyz je povypinam, tak mi to stejne nefunguje :/
<PetrHH> velice divne
<PetrHH> Upravit -˙Klavesove zkratky
<PetrHH> a vypl jsem jen ty prvni dva checkboxy
<freax> PetrHH: jo jo... presne to sem udelal a nic :/
<PetrHH> Pak Upravit -> Predvolby profilu
<PetrHH> Komatibilita
<PetrHH> ASCII DEL
<PetrHH> escape sekvence
<PetrHH> jinak me uz nic nenapada
<freax> presne takhle to mam :(
<PetrHH> zkus se prepnout primo do textoveho rezimu
<PetrHH> at vis jestli je to Gnome terminalem
<PetrHH> nebo nastavenim prostredi
<PetrHH> pripadne zkus xterm
<freax> v textovym rezimu je to to samy stejne tak v xtermu.. :-/
<PetrHH> tady je i nejake reseni
<PetrHH> https://answers.launchpad.net/byobu/+question/127610
<freax> PetrHH: dik moc... kouknu na to..
<PetrHH> rado se stalo
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-16
<FistiK> no a je to
<FistiK> jinak dobry vecer
<freax> dobreeeej :D
<FistiK> freax: a zase je to stejny jako posledne ja si proste nedam pozor
<FistiK> ;)
<freax> FistiK: a co je stejny? :)
<FistiK> freax: ty pozdravy
<FistiK> freax: pm
<FistiK> tak a je vyrizeno, jeste povracet skripty a mam pro dnesek hotovo.
<freax> me uz doslo pivo, takze mam asi taky hotovo :-D
 * FistiK is listening to: Faithless - What About Love (0:49/6:58)
<FistiK> dobre rano vsem :-)
 * FistiK is listening to: Faithless - What About Love (0:19/6:58)
<PetrHH> dobre rano
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: uz se Ti podarilo nasadit a pouzivat ten ToDo list co jsi tak krasne napsal ?
<[ZOMB]> ... jiste
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: j
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: btw a tebe znam odkud? :D nejak si ten nick nevibavuju
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: me se to nepodarilo nasadit do meho conky ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: proc?
<freax> [ZOMB]: prosim te nevis jak rozchodit Shift+F6 pro prejmenovani souboru v mc? uz fakt nevim co s tim :/
<[ZOMB]> freax: proc shift?
<freax> [ZOMB]: to by melo vyhodit to okynko kde jen upravim nazev jak chci a hotovo.. nebo ne?
<[ZOMB]> vubec bych to do conky necpal jen tak, ale vypisoval jen radky
<[ZOMB]> freax: moje prvni 3 radky ...
<[ZOMB]> ${offset 35}${font :size=7}${color #FFFF00}${voffset 2} ${execi 2 todo -t 1 | fold -w62}$font
<[ZOMB]> ${offset 35}${font :size=7}${color #FFFF00}${voffset 2} ${execi 2 todo -t 2 | fold -w62}$font
<[ZOMB]> ${offset 35}${font :size=7}${color #FFFF00}${voffset 2} ${execi 2 todo -t 3 | fold -w62}$font
<[ZOMB]> 'fold' lepsi nahradit 'head' ,ale nebyl cas :D
<[ZOMB]> head -c
<[ZOMB]> freax: beh, kua si motam to conky a to mc :D
<freax> vidim :D
<[ZOMB]> freax: j okynko mi to vyhodi :)
<freax> to snad vsem az na me :D
<freax> [ZOMB]: ja chci taky to okynko :/
<[ZOMB]> porovnaval si ini?
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: no to kdybych vedel ;( nemas nekde cast konfiguraku kde bych to mohl porovnat?
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: viz vys co sem si to motal :))
<[ZOMB]> freax: chces mc.ini
<freax> freax: jo to bys byl hodnej
<freax> shit :-D
<freax> uz tu mluvim sam se sebou :-D
<[ZOMB]> mmnt tel
<FistiK> freax: to musel bejt slusnej matros ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: je to docela mazec, taky se mi to mota :D
<freax> :D
<FistiK> koukam :-)
<[ZOMB]> freax: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/mc.ini
<freax> [ZOMB]: dik
<[ZOMB]> bt jen jsem si udelal takovou picovinku pro dropbox, kdyz by nekdo chtel :) vystup:
<[ZOMB]> ⵔ [16:10] zomb@mamut ~$ >> dbox -l mc*
<[ZOMB]> Found: 'mc.ini'. The string 'http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/mc.ini' was copied into clipboard.
<[ZOMB]> Found: 'mc.jpg'. The string 'http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/mc.jpg' was copied into clipboard.
<[ZOMB]> ⵔ [16:10] zomb@mamut ~$ >> 
<[ZOMB]> neni to moc doladeny, ale to nebude dokum me zas neco nenasere nebo nebude chybet :D
<freax> [ZOMB]: huste :
<freax> [ZOMB]: to se hodi no :)
<[ZOMB]> prave, porad otvirat nautilus jen kuli linku uz me fakt sralo :)
<[ZOMB]> j sry, ono je zas odpoledne, grr, to deti prehlidnou snad ;)
<freax> :)
<freax> [ZOMB]: ten script by se hodil O:)
<freax> [ZOMB]: jinak v tom mc mi porad (i s tim novym ini) Shift+F6 vyhazuje hlasku na smazani souboru.. :/ 
<PetrHH> freax, zkus downgradovat mc
<PetrHH> odinstaluj ho, stahni si balicek pro 10.04 a nainstaluj
 * FistiK is listening to:  - Pete Silver - Bianca (0:12/0:00)
<[ZOMB]> freax: jo ja mam 10.04, takze testni :)
<PetrHH> podle bugzilly je chyba ve verzi 10.10
<[ZOMB]> aha :)
<freax> ja mam ale 10.04 :-/
<[ZOMB]> no a?
<[ZOMB]> proste sosni ten pro 10.04 a neres :)
<PetrHH> :-D
<PetrHH> v xtermu stejny problem?
<freax> [ZOMB]: jakou ze mas verzi toho mc? 
<freax> PetrHH: v xtermu mi to nerozpozna shift a nabizi mi to presunuti...
<freax> PetrHH: normalne se mi to chce smazat :-/
<PetrHH> ano, to on udela
<PetrHH> v prvnim radku je hvezdicka
<PetrHH> ve druhem je nazev souboru a ceka to na jmeno
<PetrHH> nebo na upravu stavajiciho jmena
<PetrHH> a neni tam uvedena cesta
<freax> PetrHH: a to jako musim pokazdy vypsat cestu a novej nazev souboru? nekde sem cet, ze shift+F6 ma byt jednoduchy prejmenovani.. jedna radka s aktualnim nazvem kterej upravis, odentrujes a hotovo..
<h00ked> bleh to je lepsi :-)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: cest neasi :)
<h00ked> [ZOMB], ty neidlis? o.O :D
<[ZOMB]> dneska ne :)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: nemam na chlast :D
<h00ked> aha :D
<[ZOMB]> tak musim sedet u kompa :D
<h00ked> chces? :D
<[ZOMB]> zasponzorujes me jo? mrda :D
<h00ked> jj, mam tu dost prazdnych flasek, tak ti to sleju, to bude aspon na dva panaky :D
<[ZOMB]> to moc neni teda ...
<PetrHH> freax, ne, jedna radka tam neni
<PetrHH> staci jen zmenit ten nazev souboru na tom druhem radku
<PetrHH> a dat enter
<PetrHH> to je vse
<PetrHH> kdyz nestisknes shift, ten dialog je vyplnen jinak
<h00ked> njn :D
<h00ked> jeste tu mam pulku hnusneho piva - carlsberg, ale neda se to pit :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB], btw zkus si uklidit stul, ja na nem dneska nasel skoro 150kc :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: kdyz tady je desnejch veciii :(
<h00ked> ja se toho taky bal, ale vyplatilo se to, je na rum :D
<[ZOMB]> ani buh netusi co je pod nima :D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<h00ked> nebo rekni sefovi, ze jestli ti neprida, tak vsude zacnes rozhlasovat ze ti pridal :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> nemam praci porad kua
<h00ked> tak zacni na pracaku rvat, ze chces vic a ze jenom proto ze jsi cernej, tak nemusis zit v chudobe :D
<h00ked> a me zacina srat kombinace ATI + Ubuntu + 2 monitory...
<[ZOMB]> no prave proto ze jsem bilej, tak na me z vysoka jebou zejo :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: nvidia s tim nema prob :)
<h00ked> to verim
<h00ked> vzdycky zapinam PC natrikrat..
<[ZOMB]> jaj
<h00ked> zapnout, aktivovat druhy LCD, restartovat, prenastavit rozliseni, restartovat...
<[ZOMB]> nemas slabej zdroj?
<h00ked> asi si na to napisu nejaky script :D
<h00ked> ne, proste podpora ATI v Ubuntu stoji za picu :D
<[ZOMB]> wtf? az takovejch picovin jo? to v xorg nejde bo co?
<h00ked> v jobu na debianu ani na gentoo zadny problem... ale ubuntu proste... :D
<h00ked> no jde, jenze ikdyz to prepisu rucne v xorg, tak ty zkurveny ovladace od ati si to prepisou...
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> tak prepisuj kazdou sec tim co chces :D
<h00ked> twl tiskarna dostava taky coudy...
<h00ked> tisknu asi 800 stranek.. :D
<[ZOMB]> zalezi co je to za tiskarnu, jinak to moc neni :)
<h00ked> na to mrdam... az mi prijde SSD disk, tak hodim gentoo a bude klid :D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<h00ked> tak a jebu na to, WoW :D
<[ZOMB]> lol
<[ZOMB]> tak ja si dam QL :D
<h00ked> jestli se mi dneska pusti :D
<[ZOMB]> s tim nemam prob :)
<freax> [ZOMB]: hral si Q na GP?
<freax> jinak dik za to mc.. asi sem si nekde precet nejakej blud :)
<areon> dobrej den 
<_Brano_> hi
<FistiK> caues
<areon> jak je možný že mi totem prehrává z ničeho nci videa dvojnásobnou rychlostí ?
<FistiK> areon: jak dopadla prezentace pro ZS ??
<FistiK> areon: pouzivej vlc nebo mplayer ;))
<areon>  FistiK ještě nijak 
<areon> až to nějak dopadne dám vědět ;) pokud mě nezavřou....
<FistiK> areon: nezapomen jim dat na zacatku podepsat to prohlaseni ....
<areon> ale to by nemělo asti tu spravnou právní učninost protože jim je cca 15-16
<areon> FistiK,  a ty jsi kterej ??
<areon> FistiK,  jsi tu ?
<beniczek> Ahoj, heled cetli jste tu nekdo knizku "Linux - prirucka ceskeho uzivatele" od V.Vychodila ?
<supersasho> ja teda nie
<beniczek> ok tak ani to necti ;)
<supersasho> diky za upozornenie, mam v plane citat nejaku literaturu linuxovu, kedze budem mat pristup k par knizkam zadarmo od skolitela :) tak sa tejto vyhnem ak tam ma
<FistiK> ja taky ne ;)
<supersasho> inac Postal 3 bude aj pre linux :)
<beniczek> Nejde tak o kvalitu knihy, ale ten zmrd mi nedal zkousku,takze se mu prave snazim posrat zivot :)
<supersasho> aha :-D
<FistiK> ;)))
<FistiK> to je msta ;)
<beniczek> JE ! :-D Je to skrt jak svina,dokonce nas nutil,at si je koupime, kdyz Univerzitni knihovna jich je plna, takze nikdo nekupujte, at se posere !
<beniczek> a hned je mi lip :)
<supersasho> :)
<supersasho> motorola atrix vyzera dost dobre :) http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/video/2011/jan/07/ces-2011-motorola-atrix
<supersasho> len to video mi nejak nedobre prehrava
<beniczek> Ja mam rok HTC Legend s Androidem 2.2. a uz nikdy v zivote si nekoupim dotykovy telefon. Stejne 90% veci nevyuziju, ano je zde hodne veci ktere ocenim, ale nejsou pro mne zivotne dulezite a ten komfort stareho SE W810i, kdy SMSka o obsahu "Ahoj" sla napsat za mene nez 10 minut mi proste chybi
<supersasho> no ja mam sgs a iny telefon by som momentalne nechcel :) teda mozno sgs2 :-D
<BassClide> hezke zhodnocceni dotykace, ale treba pro internet je dle meho nazoru vhodnejsi 
<FistiK> beniczek: presne tak. ja zase nedam dospustit na querty klasvenici na BB
<supersasho> BassClide: presne tak
<supersasho> pre ludi co maju dotykovy smarthpone na telefonovanie a sms je to zbytocnost mat taku masinu
<supersasho> 24 ludi, to bude rekord :)
<FistiK> areon: no nazdar ...
<BassClide> jsem tu first day, a hned rekord :D
<supersasho> jedna z veci co mi na smartphonoch vadi je vydrz baterie
<[ZOMB]> cupr flame
<areon> joo ubuntu jede :)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: no pridaj olej do ohna :)
<beniczek> :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<beniczek> Ja jsem byl v lete 2 dny stanovat a dalsi den jsem se samozrejme uz ani nemohl podivat,kolik je hodin.
<supersasho> ja som rad ze sa linux dostal aj na telefony a tablety a netbooky
<beniczek> Nadavam na to, co muzu. Ano synchronizace tasku,kalendare,kontaktu atp... by mi chybela, GPS se taky hodi a Wi-fi je nutnosti, ale smsky jsou pro me taky dulezite :-D
<beniczek> supersasho: dostal a valcuje konkurenci jak muze;)
<supersasho> beniczek: ja sms posielam zriedkavo.. uz pomalicky posielavam e-maily alebo som na IM nejakom :)
<areon> otázka
<areon> má někdo typ na mobil do 3,5K ?
<areon> má někdo typ na mobil do 3,5K 
<BassClide> supersasho: bohudik za to
<supersasho> areon: na ake pouzitie? bo na sms sa napr. htc legend nehodi :-D
<FistiK> areon: dneska za tuhle cenu mobil? No nejsem si jist ;-)
<beniczek> supersasho: HTC Legend se nehodi ani na telefonovani, nehodi se v podstate na nic :-D
<areon> :D ja potrebuju aby to umelo primout sms a zavolat
<h00ked> mno tak dneska dalsi dva lvly a epic off-hand.. to staci :-)
<areon> nic jinyho :)
<areon> to je pro mamku :)
<beniczek> taky vybiram mamine telefon, az na neco prijdes, dej vedet :-D
<FistiK> areon: aha tak zkus nejakou nokii ta nezklame ;)
<supersasho> aha, tak to nejaku nokiu/samsung tlacitkovu
<supersasho> mame som teraz kupoval c3200 a uplne jej to staci.. a vysiel okolo 80€.. 
<supersasho> inac sluboval som si trocha viac od tej databazy co spravil canonical pre HW kompatibilny s ubuntu
 * [ZOMB] nema podelanou 1 kouru naby si mohl kopit papirky, zivot je svine :)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: v tom bordely na stole sa urcite najde :-D
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: jsem na sel jen 8 kc prave :D
<[ZOMB]> vezmu jeste suplik asi :D
<supersasho> :-D
<[ZOMB]> hm, suplik uz asi nekdo okrad
<beniczek> znam
<supersasho> a dufam ze sa ta databaza rozrastie a este ju trocha sprehliadnia, potom to bude super => http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<beniczek> Zas musim jit na pivo :-( 
<beniczek> dar a prokleti zaroven :-D
<FistiK> na zdravi
<BassClide> beniczek: taky bych zasel 
<beniczek> ja byl vcera a predevcirem a predpredevcirem, takze ja bych uz nezasel
<supersasho> no ja valim na trening, uzi te si to tu
<areon> beniczek,  :D tak aby se neřeklo tak já jsi jdu taky pro jedno :)
<beniczek> uz se nedivim, ze tak vysoke % vysokoskolaku propada alkoholu
<FistiK> zdar
<beniczek> supersasho: zdarec a necti Vychodila ;)
<supersasho> a comu inemu mame prepadat? :-D
<BassClide> :-D
<beniczek> studiu !! :-D
<BassClide> já propadám maturitě :-D
<FistiK> demon alkoholu je fajn )
<supersasho> ked bude chutit tak dobre ako pivo, potom mu prepadnem :)
<supersasho> BassClide: propadas v maturite? :-D
<beniczek> supersasho: Kvalitni nazor ;)
<beniczek> BassClide: Boze, co ja bych dal za maturu :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: to je spis o divadelnim umeni, nez o znalostech
<BassClide> beniczek: na naší škole asi 20 tisíc :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: :-D ja uz jednu mam, dekuju
<BassClide> beniczek: ale, to bude v cajku...
<beniczek> BassClide: to vis ze bude
<beniczek> BassClide: to jenom ja jak debil jsem se ucil 24 hodin denne, protoze jsem byl posrany az za usima :-D
<BassClide> beniczek: dalo to tolik lidí, to by bylo, abych to nedal :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: hlavne to davaji vsem, pokud jsi nebyl lempl cele 4 roky, tak ti to proste daji, nevim jak ted s tou statni, ale u nas byla uspesnost 100% a to jsem mel celkem tezkou skolu.
<BassClide> beniczek: státní je fraška, stejně to další rok zruší, takže nebude nikdo, s kým by mě porovnavali...to bude ok
<beniczek> BassClide: tak se hlavne neuc :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: Ale zase je fakt, ze tim, ze jsem mel maturu naprosto nasprtanou, tak jsem si mohl asi 14 dni na VS stourat v nose.
<BassClide> beniczek: matika a fyzika půjde z fleku, anglicky umím, a na čestinu se v nějakou slabou chvilku kouknu
<beniczek> BassClide: stastny clovek, optimista :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: ale o anglicitne jsem si myslel to same a nakonec kvuli ni jsem nemel vyznamenani (1,1,1,3), protoze me dostali na historii Anglie, kterou jsem vubec neznal.
<BassClide> beniczek: to by se mohlo nějak podchytit
<beniczek> BassClide:  :-D budu drzet palce
<BassClide> beniczek: to snad všichni :D
<beniczek> BassClide: jednoznacne :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: budu ti drzet palce, kdyz mi slibis, ze nebudes cist knizku "Linux - prirucka ceskeho uzivatele" od V.Vychodila
<beniczek> :-D
<BassClide> beniczek: není taková tlustá modrá ?
<beniczek> BassClide: ne, tenka zelena a jsou na ni tucnaci
<areon> beniczek, co je na ni spatnyho
<beniczek> areon: na ni konkretne nic, na autorovi jo
<beniczek> areon: nedal mi zkousku :-D
<beniczek> areon: a ja dnesni den zasvecuji pomste
<BassClide> beniczek: kdy máš opravu ?
<areon> beniczek, tak to je Heavy metal!! :D pomsta je sladká a nejlépe podávan aza sirova a nějakou zbraníí
<beniczek> BassClide: v kvetnu !
<beniczek> areon: Ano ! :-D Hned je mi lip :-D
<BassClide> beniczek: :-D :-D :-D hodně štěstí při čtení :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: to neni z toho, bohuzel. Vydal i plno jinych "srand".
<areon> beniczek, http://www.abclinuxu.cz/clanky/recenze/linux-prirucka-ceskeho-uzivatele-systemu tuhle myslis
<beniczek> areon: jo
<beniczek> areon: knizka je to asi dobra, autor je arogantni vsudybyl
<areon> beniczek, jooo takovi lidi miluju mužu vědet kde učí ?
<BassClide> beniczek:jak výřečná definice osobnosti
<beniczek> areon: Palackeho Univerzita v Olomouci - Prirodovedecka Fakulta - Kateda Informatika
<beniczek> BassClide: jo ! :-D Sice je asi kurevsky chytry, ale to na tom nic nemeni.
<areon> beniczek, kurvaaa tam jsi podávám prihlásku
<BassClide> beniczek: LoL ty chodíšdo Olmu
<BassClide> ?
<beniczek> areon: Univerzita super ;) Mesto bezva, tenhle to kazi
<beniczek> BassClide: jo
<areon> beniczek, jo joo i na střední tam chodim 
<beniczek> areon: fakt ? :-D Na strojku ?
<BassClide> 	
<areon> beniczek, eee elektro
<BassClide> beniczek: :-D nee...já taky... na gympl
<areon> BassClide, na jakej gympl ?
<BassClide> areon: na lyceum ?
<beniczek> :-D:-D prijdte do Planu B, budu tam se dvema Slovenkama, pozavaci znak "jsem divny ITak" :-D Letim chlapi, zdarec ;)
<areon> BassClide, neee ja jsem slaboproud
<BassClide> beniczek:cau cau
<areon> beniczek, cus
<BassClide> areon: kolikatak ? ja na CGNR . . . gympl vedle UP ... od tržky směrem k hrdinům
<areon> BassClide, myslis gymnazium nemeckejch rytiřu ?
<areon> BassClide,  kdyz jsi podávám prihlásku na vysokou tak asi do 1vaku
<BassClide> areon: ano
<BassClide> areon:Lajčíka znáš ? měl by to být tvůj ročník
<areon> BassClide, možnáá :D pokud myslís pštra
<areon> petra
<BassClide> areon: jj... 
<areon> BassClide,  jo tak ten sedi předemnou :D
<areon> BassClide, od kama ho znás?
<BassClide> areon: základka... a navíc bydlí ve stejné díře :-D
<BassClide> borci, zdar 
<areon> kolik je tu rekord lidí online?
<areon> tady je hodně živo 
<_Brano_> to jo
<areon> _Brano_, no strašně alee tak coo
<_Brano_> pohoda
<cvachta> prosim prosim poradte... mam docela problem, nejde mi spustit efekty compizu, respektive kdyz pustim efekty tak vidim okna bez vrchnich liset, ovladace na grafiku by meli 3d akceleraci podporovat... 
<cvachta> hlavne to driv vse fungovalo, nez sem zkusil aktualizovat ovladac... 
<cvachta> podobne jako se pise v http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=53153.0
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<spectrum1> intel?
<cvachta> tak sem pak zkusil ppa-purge a odstanit vsechny ovladace.. 
<cvachta> a vratit se k puvodnimu a dela to tohle .. 
<cvachta> :(
<freax> cvachta: zkousel si to vypnout a zapnout? :-)
<cvachta> jako reset po te reinstalaci? jj
<spectrum1> aha, koukam ze resite windows :-D
<cvachta> fakt uz nevim co s tim :(
<spectrum1> co resite?
<cvachta> jo.. a je po reinstalu ovladace potreba uplnej reboot nebo staci restartovat xka pres ctrl alt backspace?
<spectrum1> ctrl alt blew uz nefunguje, pokud vim ..
<spectrum1> (standardne..)
<cvachta> ja to mam tak nastavene
<cvachta> otazka je jestli staci restat oken nebo je potreba reboot
<spectrum1> no a v cem je problem? (pro nove prichoziho .. ) :-)
<cvachta> nejde mi spustit efekty compizu, nebo mozna vubec nebezi a bezi metacity respektive kdyz pustim efekty tak vidim okna bez vrchnich liset, ovladace na grafiku by meli 3d akceleraci podporovat... a pak se to zase vrati zpet  
<spectrum1> njn, tak se neco asi nepusti 
<spectrum1> zkus se prehlasit na guesta a zapnout to na nem ..
<cvachta> jak na guesta? to je v linuxu? 
<cvachta> hlavne to driv vse fungovalo, nez sem zkusil aktualizovat ovladac... 
<spectrum1> no ja myslel, ze v ubuntu na tu ikonu vpravo nahore
<cvachta> podobne jako se pise v http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=53153.0
<spectrum1> (pro vypnuti pocitace)
<spectrum1> a pak dat sezeni hosta ..
<spectrum1> a zkusit jestli to v nem pujde
<spectrum1> ten bude mit ciste nastaveni
<BassClide> compiz --replace ???
<cvachta> nn tak ani na hostovi nejde
<spectrum1> pak to je divny a hlasil bych to jako chybu
<areon> system-> předvolby -> nastavení compizu zkus
<spectrum1> to bych neresil, Mickey se o to postara ..
<spectrum1> misto letu do vesmiru opravi jednu chybu .. ;-)
<spectrum1> co mas za grafiku? (abych si ji nahodou nekoupil.. ) :-D
<cvachta> tak ten prikaz napsal nejakou silenost... 
<cvachta> mmtn
<cvachta> mam starej notas je tu Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900
<spectrum1> tak to by melo jet
<spectrum1> a ovladac je intel?
<cvachta> jak to poznam kerej je zavedenej?
<cvachta> kazdopadne direct rendering: Yes 
<cvachta> glxgears taky v poradku
<cvachta> a vzdy to napise Efekty prostredi nemohly být aktivovány.. .
<cvachta> a netusim uz fakt proc.. 
<cvachta> kdyz tu byla cista instalace tak vse OK
<spectrum1> asi bych kouknul sem: vim /var/log/Xorg.0.log nebo nevim ..
<cvachta> http://pastebin.com/W7MuaUb8
<cvachta> ja z toho teda nevyctu nic
<spectrum1> hodne intel znamena intel .. myslim
<spectrum1> mas gnome? ;-)
<cvachta> jj
<cvachta> ubuntu maveric merkaat nebo jak se to jmenuje temer v ciste instalaci 
<spectrum1> metacity mas nainstalovane?
<cvachta> jj pres to asi jedu prave
<cvachta> mam tu compiz fusion icon i a to nejde spustit ale
<cvachta> predtim slo
<cvachta> mmnt reset
<spectrum1> koukni treba sem: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596262
<spectrum1> jinak je to nejaky bug, tak to nahlas a dal to neres ..
<cvachta> no nevim.. me to vcelku sere ze mi nejedou okna hezky.. je to problem compizu teda jestli to dobre chapu?
<cvachta> pomohlo by treba upgrade compizu?
<spectrum1> zkusil bych debian, to by mohlo zabrat ..
<spectrum1> jinak max. hlasit ..
<areon> ještě ted me neco napadlo jak ten compiz spoustis?
<cvachta> no.. spoustim ho pres vlastnosti plochy a prekliknu na efekty vzhledu: Normální
<cvachta> a oběví se "hledání ovladačů"
<cvachta> a pak že nelze aktivovat
<areon> zkus to pres ten sytem -> predvolby*nastaveni
<cvachta> jako pres manazer nastaveni compizu?
<spectrum1> kuwa, to vino mi prijde redeny .. smejdi ..
<areon> jo
<cvachta> compiz --replace
<cvachta> dělá tohle
<cvachta> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<cvachta> Starting kde4-window-decorator
<cvachta> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-dkey" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<cvachta> kde-window-decorator(2105) KWD::KDecorationPlugins::loadPlugin: kwin : path  ""  for  "kwin3_oxygen"
<cvachta> /usr/bin/kde4-window-decorator: Could not enable decorations on display ":0.0"
<spectrum1> hmm... na to **** mas gnome a ne kde ..
<cvachta> bych to aspon rad vratil do puvodniho stavu, kde to fungovalo OK
<cvachta> je to problem ovladace, nebo compizu? 
<cvachta> pomohl by upgrade compizu?
<spectrum1> tak nedavej 10.10 nebo nainstaluj debian
<spectrum1> upgrade neni (myslim)
<cvachta> tak to vidite :(
<spectrum1> wtf ..
<areon> cvachta,  víš co ti kromu můžu říct ?? 
<cvachta> ne
<areon> jsou věci mezi nebem a peklem které nedokáže nikdo vysvetlit :) btw mám podobnej problém.....
<areon> http://www.novinky.cz/internet-a-pc/225440-microsoft-zapomnel-zaplatit-za-domenu-na-niz-provozuje-cast-mailovych-schranek.html
<BassClide> MS vede :-D
<spectrum1> ms vede (bez legrace)
<areon> hoši to je věc která zkazí den 
<spectrum1> nechapu ...
<BassClide> tomu,kdo měl na starosti placení stránek tak ano
<BassClide> :-D
<areon> spectrum1,  já to říkám když se něco nepovede a nebo se stane nějakej průser:)
<spectrum1> areon, na tomhle svet nestoji .. 
<spectrum1> zkus debian a uvidis, ze to bude ok .
<areon> spectrum1, a na čem teda?
<spectrum1> tywe, jsme snad dospeli, ne? :-D
<areon> spectrum1, aha :D
<spectrum1> zkusis jednu vec a kdyz nejde, tak zkusis neco jineho ..
<spectrum1> bud to vyresis nebo ne a dal to je na tobe ..
<areon> já zastávám názor funguje to nešahej an to nejde to dělej si co chces
<cvachta> tak sem zkusil uplne odstanit compiz... a nainstalovat, ted jde compiz fusion icon a kdyz dam compiz tak se zapne, ale chybi listy oknum, jinak vse OK - http://2i.cz/2i/i/4d5c4778/f6686957b51593f2f75b9c39ae88a618/ebccb69c4f.f.png
<spectrum1> krom ubuntu tam nic jineho nemas ? (myslim system?)
<spectrum1> tak jsem psal viz. vyse, zkus debian ..
<cvachta> nemam.. debian bude pro novacka moc slozitej ne?
<cvachta> a lze nejak to ubuntu jednoduse prehrat debianem?
<spectrum1> ne, nelze
<spectrum1> a slozite to nebude ..
<areon> mam divnou otazku jda se nekde sehant mail nick@ubuntu ?? nebo tak neco ?
<spectrum1> stahni si business card install ..
<spectrum1> jj, to zni divne .. 
<cvachta> kdyz ja mam z debianu strach
<cvachta> ze nebude pro "hloupy" lidi co sou zvykly na widle
<spectrum1> pak zustan u windows ..
<spectrum1> jinak to zkus a uvidis ..
<cvachta> a pujde tam taky graf. prostredi treba konkretne gnome?
<spectrum1> jj
<spectrum1> ubuntu = debian + neco navic
<areon> spectrum1,  nevim 
<supersasho> a nieco je zasa vynechane :)
<cvachta> ok, nainstalim debian - jak nainstalovat z konzole okna? tam zadny defaultne nebudou ne?
<spectrum1> defaultne budou ..
<cvachta> tak ja ho zkusim v cem by to melo byt lepsi - co ziskam / ztratim oproti ubuntu?
<supersasho> v synapticu som si zakazal upgradeovat tvtime na novsiu verziu, ale ked idem cez terminal apt-get upgrade tak mi tam pcha novsie verzie, ako to urobit aby mi to cez terminal tiez neponukalo?
<spectrum1> cvachta, zkus to a uvidis .. to je subjektivni ..
<spectrum1> supersasho, netusim, pouzivam aptitude, ktery podrzeni verze zvlada ok .. 
<spectrum1> jak apt-get to nevim
<spectrum1> tam by se to mozna muselo dat napevno do konfiguraniho souboru 
<areon> :-)
<supersasho> no vsak to ze s aptitude nebol problem.. no nic asi bude zakazdym prvy prikaz po instalacii ubuntu  sudo apt-get install aptitude
<supersasho> komplikuju jednoduche veci
<cvachta> kterej z http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/i386/iso-cd/ mam stahnout?
<cvachta> chci stable pro 32 a aby to nebyl netinstall 
<spectrum1> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/i386/iso-cd/debian-6.0.0-i386-businesscard.iso
<cvachta> businesscard?
<cvachta> to má 50MB jenom... 
<cvachta> chci aby se pri instalaci dostahovalo min veci
<spectrum1> to je jedno ne?
<spectrum1> mas to stahnout jako iso nebo pozdeji?
<cvachta> jako iso radsi
<areon> http://www.linuxexpres.cz/blog/linux-a-vtipy
<cvachta> kerej mam stahnout kdyz chcu iso?
<cvachta> no i kdyz ono je to jedno
<spectrum1> jj, je to uplne jedno ..
<supersasho> keby to chces na dalsiu masinu, alebo niekomu instalovat tak je plne iso lepsie
<supersasho> nemusis to tahat x-krat
<supersasho> areon: :) niektore su fakt stare klasiky, ale pobavia vzdy :)
<areon> supersasho,  me se nejvic libilo to o tom spravci sitě :)
<areon> ak strasi deti Billa Gatese? Bubububuntu! Jak mu nadava manzelka? Ty debiane! Jakou pohadku nema rad? O princezne a desetihlavem mandrakovi. Kdo bydli ve vedlejsim vchode? Zly sused. Co Bill neni? Gentooleman. Kdo mu vozi postu? Fedorex...
<supersasho> areon: jj :-D
<areon> Ubuntu je stare africke slovo a znamena "neumim nakonfigurovat debian"
<areon> :D bohužel to neumim ani já
<supersasho> akurat som siel pisat to s tym ubuntu :-D
<supersasho> a tento poznam trocha inac => Predám celý obsah internetu napálený na 478.597.524.101 kusoch DVD. Cena dohodou.
<supersasho> Predám celý obsah internetu napálený na 478.597.524.101 kusoch DVD. Bez porna na 3. :-D
<areon> supersasho,  bez porna na 8 dvd
<supersasho> nj, odkedy som pocul ten vtip sa net predsalen zvecsil :)
<areon>     Jsou Windows virus?
<areon>     Ne, Windows nemohou být virus. Tohle dělá virus:
<areon>     1) Rychle se množí­ -- Dobrá, to dělají­ Windows taky.
<areon>     2) Virus spotřebuje všechny systémové prostředky, systém se výrazně zpomaluje -- OK, to Windows dělají­ také.
<areon>     3) Virus občas zlikviduje data na disku, pří­padně celý disk -- Dobrá, I tohle dělají­ Windows.
<areon>     4) Virus se obvykle vetře do počí­tače spolu s užitečnými programy -- Sakra... To taky Windows dělají­.
<areon>     5) Virus většinou dělá systém podezřele pomalým (bod 2) a uživatel kupuje zbytečně nový hardware -- Hmm, vždyť to dělají­ Windows taky.
<areon>     Že by nakonec Windows opravdu byly virus? Přeci jen tu jsou jisté odlišnosti:
<areon>     Virus je většinou podporován svým autorem, kód viru je rychlý, kompaktní­, účinný a vykazují­cí­ tendenci stálého zlepšování­.
<areon>     Tak vidí­te, Windows nemohou být virus!
<areon> sorry za float
 * [ZOMB] grrr
<areon> Linux is like a wigwam NO Windows NO Gates and an Apache inside
<cvachta> kurva sem asi vul ale nemuzu najit odkaz na jedno debilni cd debianu ... ale cd, nechci ten netinstall ... 
<cvachta> a tady na ftp je cd1 cd2 atd.. ?? 
<[ZOMB]> hh
<cvachta> debian-6.0.0-i386-kde-CD-1.iso 
<cvachta> tohle nebo  debian-6.0.0-i386-CD-1.iso           05-Feb-2011 18:46  642M  
<cvachta>  debian-6.0.0-i386-CD-2.iso           05-Feb-2011 18:46  641M  
<cvachta>  debian-6.0.0-i386-CD-3.iso           05-Feb-2011 18:46  648M  
<cvachta>  debian-6.0.0-i386-CD-4.iso           05-Feb-2011 18:46  644M  
<cvachta>  debian-6.0.0-i386-CD-5.iso           05-Feb-2011 18:46  644M  
<cvachta>  debian-6.0.0-i386-CD-6.iso  
<cvachta> ja fakt nevim :o)
<cvachta> data stejny... nechapu ty nazvy
<[ZOMB]> staci cd1
<[ZOMB]> data stejny nejsou uz jen podle velikosti souboru :D
<cvachta> no myslim data vytvoreni
<[ZOMB]> to tam proste mlasli v jednu minutu vsechno, vtom nevimdim nic zvlastniho
<supersasho> ak sa nemylim toto by malo byt ono http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/i386/iso-dvd/debian-6.0.0-i386-DVD-1.iso ale lepsie je pouzivat torrent je to mensia zataz na server
<beniczek> Sakra, vseci pouzivame mc, ale jakmile je midnight, tak tu nikdo neni :-D
<freax> heeej... to uz je tolik? tak to je fakt mazec... bejval bych rek, ze je tak osum :-D
<beniczek> :-D trosku jsi se sekl
<beniczek> napis si uptime a uvidis :-D
<freax> trochu no :-D
<freax> heeej.. husty.. uptime rika presne den :-D
<beniczek> :-D to jsi tu trosku dyl, nez ty 4 hodiny, ktere jsi nevnimal :-D
<supersasho> zachvilu je uz zajtra, tak ja sa poberam.. zajtra nesmiem zabudnut si spravit liveusb distro!! tak sa majte a dobru
<FistiK> to snad neni mozny uz je zase ctvrtek jo??;(
<freax> FistiK: taky se mi to nezda... v tom bude nejaka zrada :D
<[ZOMB]> njn :D
<[ZOMB]> a to zas nemam kua nic dodelany
<[ZOMB]> nekonecnej pribeh
<FistiK> freax: [ZOMB]: koukam skalni nespi ;)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: bud v klidu ja taky ne. 
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: btw, jak jsem todo zacal pouzivat, tak uz je docela nahlceny :D
<FistiK> jo jo tak tomhle tematu bych mohl psat uplny romany
 * [ZOMB] nema cas spat ...
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FistiK> ;)))
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: uz ti to jde v conky? ;)
<FistiK> no ja jsem to jeste doladil ;)
<FistiK> jeste ne.
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: mno tak se pripis do autoru a publikuj neasi, jsem zvedavej :)
<FistiK> snad priti tyden
<FistiK> ;)
<[ZOMB]> a zmen verzi na dalsi :))))
<FistiK> jasne, verzovat se musi. Podivej se na Win
<[ZOMB]> musim dopsat kua ten dropbox ojeb, ale dostal se mi do pracek HP 2133 s prasklim LCD, tak jsem premejslel z toho udelat domaci servrik :)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: neasi, kazdy otevreni v editoru a zmena je dalsi verce preci :D
<FistiK> sbiras takove sroty? Muzu Ti jich nekolik darovat ;)
<[ZOMB]> jeste muzem udelat debbalik :D
<cvachta> ty voe
<cvachta> se z toho poseru
<FistiK> dedbalik :-) krasnej slovni obrat
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: posilej to sem vagonama, to jeste rozprodam za desne :D
<cvachta> tak instaluju debian a porad mu chybi IPW2200-bss.fw
<[ZOMB]> hm
<cvachta> a kdyz mu ho nahraju na ten usb disk ze kteryho delam instalaci tak si ho stejne nenajde
<cvachta> uz nevim kam jinam ho mam nahrat
<[ZOMB]> divne
<FistiK> na flash nebo cd a pri bootu mu rekni ze mas third party driver
<FistiK> nenajde....
<cvachta> je to na te flash ze ktere to instaluju
<FistiK> musis mu ho dat separe na jinem mediu
<FistiK> ja jsem s timhle taky bojoval a nakonec jsem to udelal tak ja jsem napsal vyse.
<[ZOMB]> ale na co? kdyz je na te flash v installu zejo :)
<cvachta> a ma mit fat? 
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: fakt?
<[ZOMB]> takze na druhou flash?
<cvachta> no jako asi to tak taky udelam
<cvachta> bo nevim co s tim vubec
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: no jasne
<cvachta> ale vubec
 * [ZOMB] se v tom nejak placa
<FistiK> nebo na CD
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: tak prave ze jo :)
<FistiK> klidne flash
<[ZOMB]> chci si testnout 6tku taky :)
<[ZOMB]> ale ono se stejnak zmeni uplny prd skorem :D
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: kolik mi toho srotu muzes poslat? :))
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: zjistim presny pocet a typy pristi tyden. ted bojuju jeste s horeckou
<FistiK> ale je fakt ze rady typu ibalgin a paralen zabiraji ;0
<FistiK> ;-)
<freax> :)
<FistiK> freax: to bys Ty, ze ano?
<freax> FistiK: jo jo :)
<FistiK> tak dekuju ;)
<freax> FistiK: nz.. hlavne ze to funguje :)
<FistiK> no jo funguje ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: ja bojoval vcera, dneska uz zas cumakuju u komp[a :D
<FistiK> dokonce ted spim uz jen 13 hodin denne ;)
<[ZOMB]> ale vcera teda desno :(
<FistiK> no jo presne vim o cem je rec ... ja jsem o vikendu nemohl otevrit ani nb v posteli ...
<FistiK> shit ta teplota a praseci chripka ci co me to chytilo
<[ZOMB]> jn :D
<[ZOMB]> ja dal dva praleny [500] a celej den prolejvani cajem s medem, dneska prolejvam pro jistotu taky, ale uz skoro skacu :)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: ja jsem dovedl k dokonalosti prolejval jsem se nakonec cajem s merunkovici ;)
<FistiK> to byl narez po tech paralenech a ibalginu ...
<FistiK> ale nakonec to pomohlo
<freax> aah.. prosim vas v 10.04 se mi uz Xorg.xonf generuje pomoci nvidia-settings coz? muzu tam i neco pripisovat, nebo se to musi ciste generovat? jde mi o conky a dbe.. 
<FistiK> freax: ano generuje a jeste se tam da neco pripsat. nezkousel jsem to, podle me ale pokud nepustit ten zavsivenej nvidia-settings tak by do xorg sahat nemel.
<FistiK> ta cestina je kouzelnej jazyk, seru na opravy, uz je pozde.
<freax> FistiK: dik.. ale to by se to teda melo dat nastavit aby se to generovalo ne?
<freax> moc se mi nelibi predstava, ze omylem spustim nvidia-settings a premaze mi to xorg.conf
<FistiK> myslim, ze kdyz poprve pustis xka tak ten system najde nvidii a nabidne Ti instalaci ovladace a spolu s nim se instaluje i nvidia-settings, nepremaze pokud mu to nereknes ;-)
<FistiK> aspon doufam.
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-17
<freax> FistiK: tak uvidime... :) nevim proc mi do toho nvidia hrabe... chci si to nastavit sam. bylo to lepsi jak to bylo pred tim :/
<FistiK> to urcite, ale muzu Te ubezpecit ze ta svine ATI to dela taky
<FistiK> nejlepsi varianta je integrovana intel karta a sdilena pamet ;)
<FistiK> to jednou nastavis a mas pokoj.
 * [ZOMB] se omlouva, nestiha vsechny debaty vsude :)
<[ZOMB]> takze kdyz by neco dulezityho, tak query pls ;)
<Amynka> vsude samy posrany registry
<FistiK> Amynka: co Te to prekvapuje
<Amynka> FistiK: me to neprekvapuje
<FistiK> tak se tim nenech vyvest z miry
<Amynka> nechavam
<Amynka> nastalo mi preruseni
<FistiK> balim to, cinani na me taky serou
<Amynka> musim ulozit registry
<Amynka> a spustit obsluznou funkci
<Amynka> a pak pokracovat kde sem prestala
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> Amynka: to je na me moc ;)
<FistiK> Hodne stesti
<Amynka> FistiK: vidis
<Amynka> presne takove sracky
<Amynka> mam v hlave
<Amynka> rika se tomu principy pocitacu..
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> to nejsou sracky, jsou to primo picoviny
<Amynka> jj
<Amynka> kdyz s tim zakroutis
<Amynka> je z toho pismenkova polivka
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> tak jak jsem napsal ja mam pro takove veci jen jeden nazev ;)
<Amynka> ti nevim esli mi nebylo lip kdyz sem tomu nerozumela
<FistiK> Amynka: bylo, tomu ver ;)
<Amynka> :(
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> to vsem
<Amynka> stejne mi sviti furt ta posrana ledka
<FistiK> ;)
<FistiK> zkus vodu ;)
<Amynka> echo posrana_ledka off /proc/acpi/ibm/led
<FistiK> ona jednou zhasne
<Amynka> jj kdyz prilozis prst
<Amynka> je to ledka na otiskovaci prstu
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> devka
<Amynka> jj bitch
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> Amynka: potrebujes aby Ti laptop v noci pri prehravani oblibeneho filmu nebo hudby neblikal jak zbesilej co ??
<Amynka> neblika
<Amynka> kdyz odjebes ty ledky
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> takove pokusy ja jsem vzdal co jsem se nechal zamestnat ;)
<Amynka> akorat obcas
<Amynka> nechapu kde vzali ze maj 15 ledek
<FistiK> ;)) to kdyz se rozsviti tak to musi byt jak ve dne ;)
<Amynka> ani ne
<Amynka> co ty ses zac
<Amynka> nejaky super ubuntak?
<FistiK> Amynka: ne ne, me jen srali widle ve verzi 3.11 ;)
<FistiK> mam radeji puvodce buntu a to debiana ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: aha
<Amynka> FistiK: a co si zac? co delas kolik ti je kolik mas deti..
<FistiK> jinak ma specializace jsou inteligentni budovy ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: juuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Amynka> FistiK: budem kamaradi?
<FistiK>  ;)
<Amynka> dobre to vypadalo jako by mi bylo 13
<FistiK> sebekritika se dnes vidi malo ;)
<Amynka> ja sem sebekriticka az moc mozna..
<Amynka> budu skryvat to ze se mi desne libi to co delas a budu delat ze me vubec nezajimas
<Amynka> abych vypada dospele..
<FistiK> ;)
<Amynka> no dobre necham te byt
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> co Te zajima na inteligentnich budovach?
<Amynka> me zajimaj lidi
<Amynka> co to delaj
<FistiK> njn ...
<Amynka> a inteligentni budovy taky samozrejme
<Amynka> rekla bych ti co
<Amynka> ale mam hlavu plnou kravin na zkousku
<Amynka> nechci v ni hledat
<FistiK> me to nekdy prijde uz dost trapne... korekntne otazka: "jaka je vase profese a pozice"
<Amynka> abych nezpusobila vypadek z pameti..
<Amynka> FistiK: proc jak to myslis?
<FistiK> Amynka: jo jo buffer je nekdy pekna svi*a
<Amynka> omlouvam se ale pouzivam jen 2% sveho mozku..
<FistiK> Amynka: to vetsina lidi kolem ;) neni to nic nenormalniho
<Amynka> FistiK: j ato natahuju do virtualni pameti..
<Amynka> u zkousky to prepisuju do fyzicke
<FistiK> spatne se ma prace popisuje lidem, kteri tyto otazky kladou nejcasteji
<FistiK> Amynka: z ceho mas zkousku?
<Amynka> jo me to jednu dobu zajimalo inteligentni budovy
<Amynka> FistiK: principy pocitacu
<FistiK> kravo ;) to je humus
<Amynka> jak svina
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> hromada hovadin
<Amynka> na hromade.. :D
<Amynka> jak nekde v belgii sedi hromada lidi u jednoho kompu
<Amynka> a premyslej
<Amynka> co se stane kdyz se zapne sam od sebe vysavac a zacne vysavat kdyz nikdo neni doma
<Amynka> a jak bude reagovat kocka
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> ani nemusis do Belgie ja to vidim v Cine ;)
<Amynka> ty si v cine?
<FistiK> ted uz ne ;)
<Amynka> kolik ti je?
<FistiK> ale byl jsem nejakou dobu
<Amynka> umis cinsky?
<FistiK> ne a ten jejich zajyk me pekne sral.
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> jazyk
<Amynka> a reknes mi kolik ti je?
<Amynka> jen me zajima co vsecko sem promeskala..
<FistiK> reknu vic nez 28 a mene nez 33
<Amynka> to je hezky vek
<FistiK> ja si nestezuju
<Amynka> a mas zenu a deti?
<FistiK> nestiham zit vlastni zivot ;(
<FistiK> nekdy
<Amynka> FistiK: no jo ale delas inteligentni budovy
<Amynka> ja bych byla stastna az na pudu kdybych to delala
<FistiK> Amynka: dan za soukromi
<Amynka> FistiK: a odkud si?
<FistiK> z CR ;)
<Amynka> mesto? :P
<FistiK> Tak uz to mas?
<FistiK> nebo trasujes pres pul sveta ;-)
<Amynka> emerguju
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> mam novy gentoo
<FistiK> no jo emerge ;) tak to pracuj
<FistiK> je to celkem dobry balickovaci system ale do freebsd to ma vsechno jeste daleko
<Amynka> njn
 * FistiK is listening to:  - DJ Ruchat - Films by the Score (558:09/0:00)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: v cem to poslouchas?
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: audacious
<Amynka> jo to je ten uchylny prehravac
<Amynka> co nepouzivam
<FistiK> jo jo nahrada xmms
<FistiK> ja jsem xmms pouzival odjakziva a tohle je jeho nastupce
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: jo a IRC klient s pluginem na otravovani ostatnich co posloucha :)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: samo, aby si to ostatni taky mohli patricne uzit ;)
<[ZOMB]> mam rad to mpd, ale zatim poradne nejak necapu, jak tam pres ncmpcpp prehrat internet radio stream
<FistiK> o mpd jsem uvazoval, zatim jsem pro nej nenasel vyuziti ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: kdyz by tam byl odkaz na to kde si to poslechnout, tak to mozna uz nejakej ucel mit bude :D
<FistiK> to asi ano ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: vetsinou ovladam velkej PC po SSH
<[ZOMB]> jsem zalezlej snotasem v pelechu :))
<Amynka> co je to to ssh
<Amynka> a co je to ten pocitac
<[ZOMB]> takze vetsinu veci chci mit jako textovych, tak klido i v okynku
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: pocitac je ta skatule co mas nekde vedle sebe, a vsichni co jsme tady, jsme na ni zavisli :-P
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: tam sou v ni ti trpaslici
<Amynka> ze?
<[ZOMB]> jj
<Amynka> a v sitovem kabelu sou malicke ovecky
<Amynka> co nosi packety
<Amynka> a maj malickatou rolnicku
<[ZOMB]> v takovejch malejch kyblickach ...
<[ZOMB]> a malou lopaticku
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<Amynka> juuu
<FistiK> Amynka: to by museli byt super rychle ovce a jejich kyble jake tanktery ;)
<Amynka> ok
<Amynka> totalne mi preskocilo
<FistiK> jak
<Amynka> ja ti nevim
 * [ZOMB] je zvedav jestli mu projde prohozeni zvukaren v notasich :P ale oba HP
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: a ses be zaruky ;)
<FistiK> bez
<FistiK> kua vynechavji mi prsty
<FistiK> vynechavaji
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: mno myslim ze mi ji takhle ale nevymeni, odpalil jsem ji svoji blbosti :)
<[ZOMB]> leda za kes a ted nemam :D
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: ja Ti poslu seznam srotu pristi tyden ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: parada, btw predpokladam ze kdyzby by to byla zvukarna se stejnym cipem, tak to ani nepoznaj
<FistiK> mozna podle revision #
<[ZOMB]> mozna
<[ZOMB]> uz tam jednou byl po ubuntu 8.04, tam byl jeste skveleji poreseno parkovani hlavicek a prace s diskem :P
<[ZOMB]> po roce sel HDD do kopru :D
<FistiK> [ZOMB]:  ;) ani se nedivim dneska ty ssd disky natom nejsou lepe  i kdyz dele rok by snad vydrzet mohli
<[ZOMB]> laptop_mode je tabu i dnes, natoz predtim ..
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: na ssd uz je doporuceny nasraveni co jsem koukal, maj ty srace omezeny zapisy a cteni
<FistiK> je to v prdeli puste ven technologii, ktera je v praxi skoro nepouzitelna ;( ja kdybych takhle pracoval tak lidi v tech budovach umrou ....
<FistiK> @eowyn:~$ mpd
<FistiK> config: problems opening file /etc/mpd.conf for reading: Permission denied
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: ale prd, jen trosek krotit OS a rict mu ze neni na disku s pohyblivejma castma, imho to neni zadnej prob, vetsina (nevim ze by to bylo jinak, ale radsi vetsina :D ) jede na nejaky SSD karte o par MB
<FistiK> defka ;) mu ucet ;)
<FistiK> pardon
<FistiK> muj
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: mpd se spousti jako sluzba ...
<[ZOMB]> jen se pak pripojujes klientem pod svim userem, omezeni pripojeni viz conf vyse :)
<FistiK> chtel jsem vim mpd.cong
<FistiK> conf
<[ZOMB]> to uz me taky jebalo vecne neco editovat a psat sudo, takze alias svim='sudo vim' a fakt vyuzivam pocetne :)
<FistiK> to je presne ono ;)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<FistiK> more .mdpconf
<FistiK> kua spatny term
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> ty v tech termech ma porad nejakej chaos :D
<[ZOMB]> obcas pomuze si je pojmenovat, ale pokazdy clovek kouka no :)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: mam jich vic nez je zdravo ;0(
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: na 1 plose max 3, pak uz nastupuje screen, popr split ve screenu kdyz uz bych teda potreboval koukat do 4 termu najednou, ale to je zdridka :)
<FistiK> ja ted v jednom kompliluju nejake veci, druhy irssi, treti mdp, ctvrty kdyby nec ;)
<FistiK> o
<[ZOMB]> screen, screen, screen :)))
<[ZOMB]> na to se neda nic jinhyho rict :D
<Amynka> screen ve screenu ?
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: mozna se ti neco bude hodit http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/bashrc_aliases
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: jde taky, ale nepochopil jsem ovladani toho druhyho :D
<Amynka> ceho?
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: druhyho screenu ...
<Amynka> a jo ja nectu co pisete
<Amynka> sorac
<[ZOMB]> :)
<Amynka> se snazim nezblaznit :)
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: nahodou to ovladani nevis jak funguje, mam pocit, ze kdyz jsem byl na lokalnim PC ve screenu a hodil ssh tunel screen na remote PC,tak jsem ovladal stejnak lokalni screen ... tohle ti rozhodne nezamota hlavu :))
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: ucim se sorac
<Amynka> nemuzu cist tak dlouhy vety
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: kej :)
<Amynka> mi to vymaze neco z pameti
<FistiK> so
<[ZOMB]> imho ono ucit se u IRC je takove nijake ;)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: neboj ta to zvladne ;)
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<Amynka> sak uz to vypinam nemuzu mit ani chvilku pauzu ! ? ??? !
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: zalezi na tom, jestli ji to bavi, pak se to uci dobre, ale skutecnost, ze u toho sedi na IRC me neutvrzuje v tom, ze by ji to nejak bavilo :D
<Amynka> aspon umim nasimulovat
<Amynka> vypadek stranky
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> tj fer
<[ZOMB]> to asi zas neumim ja, nebo nechapu ... jako zmenit 404ku?
<Amynka> Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x63636733 at address 0x7ef8b9d6 (thread 001b), starting debugger...
<Amynka> err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x7ef8e3dc
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> vidite?? !
<FistiK> Amynka: jen pauzuj ;)
<Amynka> vypadek stranky v pameti
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: fer, trosek jinej level :P
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: KOHO BY KURVA BAVILO PROGRAMOVANI MIKROINSTRUKCI NA 20 LET STAREM PROCESORU ?????????????????
<Amynka> ech promin
<Amynka> nechala sem se unest
<FistiK> Amynka: Tebe ;))
<Amynka> FistiK: me to nebavi !
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> studujes to 
<Amynka> taky me vyhodi
<Amynka> asi
<Amynka> ale zas mam stipendium
<Amynka> 10k :D
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: nemuzu kua taky vedet vsechno neasi ;)
<Amynka> sem je aspon obrala
<[ZOMB]> 10k fer
<Amynka> a pudu na cvut
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> nebo nevim
<[ZOMB]> vetsinou je nenachazim na ulici :d
<Amynka> to je tak stupidni predmet
<Amynka> skoro jako matematicka analyza
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> njn :)
<Amynka> minule me od toho vyhodili
<Amynka> pac sem mela 7 bodu z 10
<Amynka> a musel si mit 8
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> matematicka analyza ma na rozdil od toholr bavila
<FistiK> tohohle bavila
<Amynka> FistiK: ty mas nejakou vejsku?
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: bud v klidu, mel bych max jeden :D
<FistiK> ano ;)
<Amynka> me by zajimalo
<Amynka> jak mu nasimuluju
<Amynka> 1 handed clock
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> ono je to v kruhu je tam ukazatel na access bit
<Amynka> prohodi me oknem..
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> FistiK: nj dyt si to rikal
<Amynka> promin pamet
 * [ZOMB] sotva tusi co to znamena, natoz jak to simulovat :D
<Amynka> to je tak
<Amynka> kdyz studujes nejtezsi vejsku v cr
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> nic se nedeje, zabal to na ircu a bez spat ;)
<FistiK> i mozek musi odpocivat
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: tak zas tahle realita te udrzuje v relativnim klidu, ze nejsi zas tak ublnej analfabet, tj docela fer pocit myslim :)
<Amynka> jo to mi neska rikal jeden prednasejici
<Amynka> kdyz sem mu vypravela kolik sem mela bodu z dukazu
<Amynka> 0
<Amynka> on no lepsi byt nejhorsi na olympiade
 * [ZOMB] se tu taky seka a debian stojiiiiii
<Amynka> nez prvni v okresnim preboru :D
<FistiK> presne tak .....
<[ZOMB]> jn
<Amynka> jeste ze nejsem nejhorsi..
<Amynka> na mff
<Amynka> ale konverguju k tomu
<Amynka> :D
<[ZOMB]> proste uz tam jednou si, tak si min zamachruj nez te vymetou, nebo to dodelej a muzes machrit kdy se ti zachce :)))
<Amynka> nejhorsi je ze misto veci na zkousku mi hraje v hlave pisnicka od manowaru
<[ZOMB]> :))
<Amynka> tam pridu a napisu pres to OTHER BANDS PLAY MANOWAR KILL
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> jak rimmer xD
<Amynka> otisk prstu
<[ZOMB]> lepsi jak znelka z reklamy na lentilky :D
<Amynka> musim toho profesora zabit
<[ZOMB]> jeste muzes napsa 'ja jsem ryba' a podepsat se ;)
<Amynka> mm
<Amynka> ryba
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> kdyby se mi aspon chtel ospat
<Amynka> ale ono ne
<FistiK> ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: btw ty komentare u acpi aliasu ignoruj :)))
<FistiK> to by ho rozsekalo
<FistiK> v klidu
<Amynka> acpi?
<Amynka> rikal nekdo acpi?
<[ZOMB]> fer je die, je to lepsi jak vypisovat killall, to by me z tech 'L' hrablo kolikrat :D
<FistiK> Amynka: venuj se Manowaru ;)
<Amynka> konstrukt programovaciho jazyka
<Amynka> wtf
<Amynka> :D
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: myslel jsem jako okolo vypinani a restartu, neres presny definice ted pls :D
<FistiK> Amynka: mas Ty v ty palici neco jineho nez binarni jazyk ???
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: aha
<Amynka> FistiK: ted?
<Amynka> ne
<Amynka> furt do sebe nemuzu narvat
<Amynka> pricnip bankerova algoritmu
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> mozek na to ma firewall
<FistiK> udelej z nej statefull
<FistiK> fw
<Amynka> ses nejakyej
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: 01101110 01100001 00100000 01101110 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101101 01110101 01110011 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100011 01100101 01110011 01101011 01111001 00100000 01100001 01101100 01100101 00100000 00111010 00101101 00101001
<Amynka> prechytrelej
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: ses zlej
<Amynka> nebudu to prekladat
<Amynka> zacla me z teb ebolet hlava
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: dobra provokace ;)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FistiK> ta dnes pujde na zkousku uplne rozebrana ;))
 * [ZOMB] pomuze http://home3.paulschou.net/tools/xlate/
<[ZOMB]> kde myslite, ze bych to jinak sesmudlal tak narychlo, o tom vim uplny prd :D
<Amynka> ja vim ze to mas z prekladace
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> kdybys umel bastlit 011101010 tak vis i co je 1 handed clock :D
<Amynka> na zkousku chodim furt rozebrana
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: na tom neco bude ;)
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: nj moje pruzracna logika funguje i pri 2% vytizeni mozku
<FistiK> aspon vis, ze jsi na te skole spravne ;)
<Amynka> to vi vsichni
<Amynka> ale stejne me vyhodi
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: pockej jeste se nakonec na jeji promoci poradne ozereme ;)))
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: no nevim, nas nepozve urcite ...
<Amynka> ale jo
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<Amynka> ja kamarady nemam
<Amynka> takze nahdni lidi z irc 
<[ZOMB]> jakto?
<Amynka> sou vitani
<FistiK> ;)
<Amynka> ja ti nevim
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: nechodis mezi lidi?
<Amynka> chodila bych
<FistiK> nema cas ;)
<Amynka> ale lidi me nejak nemusi
<Amynka> a nemam cas
<FistiK> co jsem rikal
<FistiK> ;)
<Amynka> moc lidi nezkousne moji naladovost
<[ZOMB]> lidi nemusi tebe, nebo ty nemusis lidi? :)
<Amynka> well oboji
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> ja jeste nepotkal zenskou co by nebyla naladova ;)))
<[ZOMB]> mi neco pripomina :D
<Amynka> ja mam spis 
<Amynka> takovou itackou naladovost
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: +1 :)))
<FistiK> pracuju na sobe ;)
<Amynka> jako ze mam depku
<Amynka> a tak..
<Amynka> nic zajimavyho
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: ale my umime taky dobry serky obcas
<Amynka> jo a sem desne drza..
<Amynka> :PPP
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: jo to urcite, ja se tim netajim ;)
<FistiK> a to muzu potvrdit ;)
<FistiK> je drza!
<Amynka> FistiK: :P
<Amynka> jediny kanal na irc
<Amynka> kde me vsichni nenenavidi
<Amynka> je tenhle
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> jinak me vsude nenavidi
<Amynka> coz je dost vtipny
<Amynka> pac moje postoje k ubuntu
<Amynka> a verejne projevy
<Amynka> jsou dost..
<Amynka> arogantni a hnusne.. :D
<Amynka> ale tu neni nikdo z ceskyho ubuntu ze ???? ubuntu tyyym xDDDDDD
<Amynka> chip a dejl
<FistiK> ve tri rano mas pravo na aroganci a hnusotu ;))
<[ZOMB]> :))
<Amynka> FistiK: ja se jim posmivam i ve dne
<Amynka> a do oci
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> lepsi urpimnost nez podlejzani
<Amynka> jj
<[ZOMB]> mno me se to nejak od dalsi a dalsi verze ubuntu taky nejak hnusi pomalinku, takze drzim hubu :D
<Amynka> smrdi to
<Amynka> na novy nefunguje uspavani pro thinkpady prej..
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> to uz je lepsi to suse
<[ZOMB]> jn, obcas ale to nektera situace v praci u nadrizenejch vyzaduje
<Amynka> du zkusit spat
<Amynka> na chvili
<Amynka> to je dpresivni
<Amynka> :(
<[ZOMB]> gn :)
<FistiK> dobrou
<Amynka> dik gn
<FistiK> ja si hraju s mpd, bude dlouha noc
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: me zrovna jako selhal plan, nemam hdd do toho HP :D
<FistiK> to je klasika ide nebo sata ?
<[ZOMB]> uz sata 2.5"
<FistiK> how many gb ?
<[ZOMB]> a jeste to ten konektor ma tak kktsky, ze tam budu muset sehnat redukci na kabelu asi, pac 3,5" SATA mam pocit ze to neutahne ... nebo mozna pohledam
<Amynka> jee to nejde
<FistiK> ty vole ty mas smulu a starosti zaroven ;)
<FistiK> tos jeste nemohla stihnout ani zalehnout ;)
<Amynka> dyt lezin
<Amynka> m i ted
<FistiK> ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: premejslel jsem prave asi o flash nebo ssd karte na system a do ty jediny saty pripojim 1TB HDD a bude jako data
<FistiK> flash bude lepsi nez ssd
<[ZOMB]> jen doufam ze ten bios pochopi boot z flash a nebude me srat a hledat system na hdd :))
<Amynka> to zalezi
<Amynka> jak ten bios nastavis
<Amynka> to neni umela inteligence ;)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: a Amynka vi o cem mluvi ;))))
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: prave tyhle srace to maj dost orezany, to bude chtit asi preflaknout nejakou full verzi
<FistiK> tedy mozna
<[ZOMB]> jinak samo nastaveni je mi jasny ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: vrr
<Amynka> nezlob
<[ZOMB]> ... samo asi teda ne, ale je :D
<Amynka> to ze te desne obdivuju neznamena ze te nepokousu:D
<[ZOMB]> :)))
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: treba to ma rad ;)
<FistiK> Amynka: ja se pokousat jen tak nenecham ;)
<Amynka> ach jo
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: co prilevas olej do ohne ???
<FistiK> nevzdychej ;)
<Amynka> pise mi muj imaginarni pritel z filipin
<Amynka> jak me desne miluje
<FistiK> kasrny ;)
<Amynka> asi neni imaginarni
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: tohle byla jen limonada :)
<Amynka> fakt ujety
<FistiK> Filipiny jsou nadherna zeme
<Amynka> no jasny
<[ZOMB]> jn
<[ZOMB]> :))
<Amynka> ale ne pokud tsm zijes
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> samy socky..
<Amynka> chudatka
<FistiK> Amynka ze mu gratuluju
<Amynka> FistiK: k cemu proboha?
<FistiK> Amynka: k zene, ktera nevyhrala okresni prebor a bojuje na olympiade ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: prosimte
<Amynka> mi proste napsal
<Amynka> ze me miluje jednou
<Amynka> vubec nevim kdo to je.. :D
<Amynka> kdyby me znal
<Amynka> tak utece
<Amynka> no a hlavne bysme se v realnym svete urcite nepoznali..
<Amynka> a tak
<Amynka> nuda
<FistiK> tak ho utect nenech ;))
<Amynka> proc se bavim na logovanem kanalu o svem hnusnem zivote
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> toho zas bude plny google
<[ZOMB]> kdyby jen google :D
<Amynka> tak si zapiste do toho vaseho logu
<Amynka> ZE UBUNTU SMRDIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Amynka> xD
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FistiK> a je to tam ;))
<Amynka> FistiK: no jasne ani ho nemusim nechat utikat stejne ho nikdy nepotkam :D
<[ZOMB]> 10.10 se kazdopadne predvedlo no :))))))))))
<Amynka> me staci vztah s mym notbookem
<Amynka> mam ho rada
<Amynka> ..
<Amynka> to staci ne? :D
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: nejvetsi sracovina je ubuntu pro netbooky
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: jako nick, asi jo :D
<FistiK> to je dobre ja mam taky nb, psa a adrenalin
<Amynka> sem t ostrcila robotovi na notbook
<FistiK> a staci ;)
<FistiK> a konce
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: to jsem nastesti nevidel jeste
<Amynka> FistiK: nechybi ti sex?
<FistiK> Ubuntu 10.10 je stejne jako stara zena ;)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<Amynka> blba otazka na logovany kanal
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> az chytnu toho hajzla ktery to loguje..
<Amynka> kde si hajzle?? :D
<Amynka> to bude urcite pan trefny..
<FistiK> Amynka: ne, vzdyt mam NB a fenu ;)
<Amynka> je trefne jak pan trefny trefne loguje
<[ZOMB]> :D
<Amynka> me lnejakou prednasku
<Amynka> pan trefny
<Amynka> sem tam jako malem usla
<Amynka> nic proti nemu
<Amynka> sem se vzbudila
<Amynka> a kamos tak co jak se ti to libilo??
<Amynka> a ja: to bylo trefne ! :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FistiK> ;))
<Amynka> opravdu trefna prednaska..
<Amynka> :D
<_Brano_> jé tu je ale pokec na takú hodinu :-)
<FistiK> tohle mel pan terfny slyset ;)
<Amynka> jen jestli by se trefne necervenal
<Amynka> :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FistiK> ladime mpd a chvalime ubuntu 10.10
<[ZOMB]> dela ze idli nasi ;0
<Amynka> ubuntu je supeeer
<Amynka> skoro jako dratek v oku
<Amynka> ne jestelepcejsejsiii
<Amynka> hele na filipinach nejde internet
<Amynka> xD
<FistiK> jo a mimo jine probirame komu a jak chybi sex 
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: kdyz ho nemas na svem PC ... ? :D
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: chybi ti sex?
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: jak kdy ;0
<Amynka> _Brano_: chybi ti sex?
<Amynka> vis co je asexualni?
<Amynka> jit na matfyz
<Amynka> :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FistiK> Amynka: _Brano_ urcite ne. doted v tom lezel ;)
<Amynka> mmm
<Amynka> matfyzacky nikdo nechce
<Amynka> a matfyzaci nechcou matfyzacky
<Amynka> pac je zajima jen matika
<_Brano_> Amynka: :-) tá otázka sa moc nehodila (: ma nechala slečna nedávno...
<Amynka> a algoritmy
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> _Brano_: to je mi lito
<Amynka> _Brano_: bude hur neboj :)
<FistiK> mpd jedeeeeee ;)
<FistiK> dnes urcite ;)
<Amynka> kks
<Amynka> to jo
<Amynka> zas mi bude v metru blbe
<Amynka> nenavidim metro
<_Brano_> Amynka: tak to mne je tiež ľúto… až moc… až tak že nemôžem spávať :-/
<Amynka> ma mz neho nizky tlak
<Amynka> _Brano_: je to urco lepsi nez kdy zte nikdo nechce a si cely zivot sam..
<Amynka> <-
<Amynka> udelame si tuxika
<FistiK> tak pojd
<_Brano_> Amynka: je to možné...
<Amynka>         .--.
<Amynka>        |o_o |
<Amynka>        |:_/ |
<Amynka>       //   \ \
<Amynka>      (|     | )
<Amynka>     /'\_   _/`\
<Amynka>     \___)=(___/
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: co se to s temi lidmi deje ???
<Amynka> FistiK: jak deje?
<Amynka> ze sme rozkosni
<Amynka> nebo depresivni
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: ja tomu rikam 'majetnicka svine' ale je to takovej vseobecnej pojem vcelku :)
<FistiK> nekdy depresivni jindy rozverni a rozkosni
<Amynka> to zni jako ja :P
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: naprosto trefne ;)
<Amynka> n dobre
<[ZOMB]> :)
<Amynka> sem si polichotila
<FistiK> ach jo ten Trefny se musi dnes obracet 
<[ZOMB]> :D
<Amynka> trefne receno
<Amynka> soudruhu
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: majetnicka svine??
<Amynka> cemu?
<FistiK> tak a ted si zalichotila me ;))
<Amynka> FistiK: cim proboha?
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: lidi s takym hrabavym efektem, ale tj tou spolecnosti vetsinou
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: jakym hrabavym efektem??
<Amynka> to je nejak mimo debatu ne?
<Amynka> nechapu
<[ZOMB]> j uz je to docela OT, uz to ani nechapu :D
<Amynka> nebo ti vadi muj tucnak?
<[ZOMB]> ten je peknej :)
<Amynka> ja necu byt majetnicka svine
<Amynka> to je smutne..
<FistiK> soudrehem
<FistiK> soudruhem ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: hihi
<Amynka> :D
<[ZOMB]> to nikdo nerek ... o tobe ... zatim :D
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: asi po tobe hodim packet xD
<[ZOMB]> :D
 * Amynka se rozprahuje a haziiiiiiiiiiii
<Amynka> xD
<FistiK> [ZOMB]:jen je vztahovacna toho si nevsimej casem ji to prejde ;)
<Amynka> ?/
<Amynka> :(
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: tj jasny, blbej tejden hold :P
<Amynka> tak ja uz radsi mlcim
<FistiK> po zkousce to bude lepsi ;)
<[ZOMB]> neasi ;0
<FistiK> Amynka: ale no tak, nejak Te musime privest k rozumu aby ti hlave nezustaly jen procedury na simulace a vypinani led diod ;)
<_Brano_> tak dobrú noc.. :-) idem sa pokúsiť zaspať
<[ZOMB]> _Brano_: gn, cupr pokec :D
<FistiK> _Brano_: dobrou a nic si z toho nedelej
<_Brano_> FistiK: z čoho teraz? xD
<Amynka> ty led diody
<FistiK> _Brano_: spravne, z niceho ;))
<Amynka> ale nejsou na zkousku
<Amynka> sem proste zkoumala zdrojaky tech driveru
<FistiK> v pohode, ve dve rano dobra zabava
<Amynka> jo
<[ZOMB]> neasi 
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: nemas to fuck jestli se hrabes v confu mpd nebo v nejakym kodu? ;)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: to je fakt , prast jako uhod ;)
<[ZOMB]> prave :)
<FistiK> mail: Deal review scheduled ;(
<FistiK> kua a zase jsem bez casu na soukromy zivot ;(
<Amynka> jakto?
<FistiK> prace
<Amynka> nj
<Amynka> pod na kafe :P
<FistiK> v tuhle hodinu? 
<FistiK> kam?
<Amynka> neim
<Amynka> nenapadlo by me ze bys sel
<FistiK> me taky nic nenapada .....
<Amynka> spis sem cekala neco jako . nee viiis bla bla
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> rikal jsem Ti, ze sem tam mam potrhle napady
<Amynka> FistiK: to sme dva
<Amynka> no uz vim co sem mela udelat
<Amynka> aktivovat roaming
<Amynka> sakra..
<Amynka> jo a koupit letenku
<Amynka> kua..
<Amynka> sem cednik
<FistiK> ;)
<Amynka> proc mi to pripomela asociace 
<Amynka> na "potrhle napady"
<Amynka> nechci t ovedet
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> ;)
<FistiK> dobryyyyy
<FistiK> tohle bude peknej mejdan
<Amynka> hodne chlastu
<Amynka> a hezky zensky?
<FistiK> krasa neni vse, to je to co me zivot naucil
<Amynka> no jo
<Amynka> ale na mejdanu vnitrni krasu
<Amynka> poznat nestihnes
<Amynka> neni to vse ale hodi se..
<Amynka> kdybych byla hezka urco by se mi vedlo lip
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> to by mel posoudit nekdo jinej a ne Ty ;)
<Amynka> posoudili
<Amynka> na kanale programatori
<Amynka> prej ze sem tlusta
<FistiK> pak jim schazelo vychovani
<Amynka> stara
<Amynka> a hnusna
<Amynka> a ze mam chodit do posilovny
<FistiK> co cekas od programatoru ????
<Amynka> co za programatory chodi do posilovny ! :D
<Amynka> FistiK: nevim
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> pritom vypadaj
<Amynka> dost
<Amynka> divne..
<FistiK> nevim. ja tam taky nelezu ;)
<FistiK> co bych tam delal
<FistiK> posilovny nebo programatori?
<Amynka> ti programatori
<Amynka> bych si o ne ani kolo neoprela
<Amynka> a ty jejich kecy
<Amynka> to je na zacpani usi a zpivani lalalalala
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> ;)))
<Amynka> do posilovny nejdu
<Amynka> je to divny
<FistiK> strasne to tam musi smrdet asi jako ubuntu 10.10
<Amynka> az budu vazit vic nez 80 tak tam pudu
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> no jeje smradlava posilovna
<FistiK> Amynka: pokud to 80 na 80 tak to je v pohode ;))))
<Amynka> jojo vlastne ten jeden programator se me desne snazil sbalit na sex
<Amynka> sem mu napsala ze je roztomily a tak ale ze s lidma co maj ubuntu se nebavim xD
<FistiK> lakal Te domu na sbirku CPU ????
<Amynka> ne 
<Amynka> ze prej je desne bohatej
<Amynka> a tak..
<FistiK> hmmm 
<FistiK> zajimava taktika
<Amynka> sem z toho byla desne uvarena
<Amynka> hlavne kdyz sem ho versnula
<Amynka> a mel ubuntu
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> ;)
<Amynka> jo ta taktika zabira
<Amynka> asi
<Amynka> ale na me fakt ne
<Amynka> bohati chlapi sou hajzli vesmes
<Amynka> sem s jednim chodila 2 roky
<Amynka> nebo tak neco
<FistiK> jak kteri :-)
<FistiK> kanal se loguje
<Amynka> ja vim
<Amynka> me to neva ze ten zmrd si to precte
<FistiK> nemyslim si, ze je vhodne tady rozebirat takove veci ;)
<Amynka> stejne mi neco dluzi
<Amynka> jiri ukaz titul !!! :D
<FistiK>  ;)
<FistiK> chapu
<[ZOMB]> zas tolik lidi to necte ...
<Amynka> vsichni co googli amynka
<FistiK> doufejme ;)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: Tys to jeste nezabalil ?
<Amynka> coz je hodne lidi
<Amynka> FistiK: jakyho mas psa?
<FistiK> cernou fenu labradora
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: jeste ne, ale budu muset, mam bejt zas v 11 na nohach
<Amynka> ti so udesne rozkosni
<Amynka> me umrel pes pred par lety..
<FistiK> to je nejvyssi cas ;) ja uz to nestihnu ;( dospim az budu mrtvej ;)
<FistiK> jsou a taky nekdy pekne potvory
<[ZOMB]> spolubydla ma psa labradora, je to sladous, ale je to jitrnice :D
<Amynka> http://files.wilwarin.cz/system_preview_detail_200000002-8227083259/P1010410.JPG
<Amynka> takovyhoo pejska
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: jo jo presne o tomhle mluvim, musis je hlidat jnak sezerou naco prijdou
<FistiK> Amynka: sladkej
<FistiK> ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: mi povidej, ja letel na zachod, abych se nepo.. a salam za 200 v tahu, svina jedna :D
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: moc chlupu ne?
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: takovej pes privede zlodeje az pred lednici
<Amynka> ale ne byl fajn
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: j :D
<h00ked> bry rano :o)
<h00ked> neeee nechce se mi spustit wowko :(((((((
<Amynka> h00ked: haha !
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> Amynka, uz mi bezi :o)
<Amynka> ja du n smrt
<h00ked> no budu drzet palce :o)
<Amynka> kuju
<h00ked> kurnik me dneska ani to wowko nebavi :/
<FistiK> dobre rano vespolek
<[ZOMB]> bre :)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: ja usnul u pc ;)
<FistiK> to byl zase jednou narez ....
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: ja to nemam do pelechu daleko :)
<[ZOMB]> ale teda, ze bych se nejak prospal ... aspon neco
<FistiK> ja taky ne, ale byl jsem se linej zvednout
<FistiK> me probudil vrnici telefon
<[ZOMB]> me plnej mocak :D
<FistiK> ;) taky dobry ....
<h00ked> dobre dobre :-)
<FistiK> taky dobrej :-)
<h00ked> deset rano... mel bych se naveceret, jsem krapet ve skluzu :D
<h00ked> hm... zajimave
<h00ked> zabij bobra, zachranis strom | zabij Biebra, spasis svet
<h00ked> kdo jde do toho se mnou? :D
<brumla> h00ked: to bys přece těm milionům náctiletejch neudělal... nebo jó? :-D
<h00ked> a proc ne, at si zvykaj :D
<brumla> to je fakt, život je boj :-D
<FistiK> nekdo zkusenost s mpd ?
<FistiK> mimo [ZOMB]  ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: zomb je mimo, to si trefil :P
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: a ja to vyresil ;)
<FistiK> jeste si nekde najdu pekny screenlets pro mpd a bude hotovo
<FistiK> jinak dekuju za tip. mpd je opravdu velice zajimava zalezitost ;)
<[ZOMB]> j, np ;0
<h00ked> [ZOMB], jake znas konzolove programy? me se ted vybavuje jenom moc a irssi :D
<freax> zdravim :)
<lamiska> dobry den, nainstaloval som gentoo z ubuntu (sam tomu nechcem verit), vsetko ok, potom som dal sudo update-grub - naslo tam aj gentoo ale v grube gentoo chyba, tipujem ze ho musim pridat do grub.cfg , len nejak sa mi to nedari , gentoo mam na /dev/sda4 , dakujem
<FistiK> freax: napodobne ;)
<h00ked> taky zdravim :D
<freax> :-)
<freax> prosim vas nevite jak nactu dbe? kdyz sem to rucne pripsal do xorg.conf, tak to nevali :-/
<h00ked> co rikate na tohle? http://www.alza.cz/hp-compaq-presario-g62-b80sc-d184372.htm
<h00ked> mohl bych ho mit za cca 9k
<FistiK> freax: tak to netusim ;(
<freax> h00ked: nejaky veci bych mu vycet, ale tak za 9k je to hezky..
<h00ked> mno tak jasne no...
<h00ked> treba ATI kterou nesnasim? :D
<freax> :-D taky mam radsi nvidii :)
<h00ked> vzhled ala macbook...
<h00ked> apod no :D
<freax> ja bych chtel vyssi rozliseni, 1000 Mbit/s sitovku a 5400 rpm disk... ten s 7200 rpm dokaze casto rozvibrovat celej ntb.. zalezi na konstrukci no.
<h00ked> tak ja stejne na 95% pojedu na wifi
<h00ked> kabel jenom obcas v praci, kdyz budu potrebovat pretahat vetsi objemy a to se zvladne i na 100Mbit/s
<freax> h00ked: jasny no... za ty prachy je to porad hezky
<h00ked> a nebo tenhle http://www.alza.cz/hp-probook-4525s-d200722.htm
<h00ked> to uz splnuje tve vytky krom rozliseni :D
<h00ked> proboha proc lenovo porad dava do ntb Core2duo? o.O
<freax> ale zase je to AMD.. :D
<h00ked> njn....
<h00ked> s tim sem se uz smiril...
<Amynka> freax: proc mi tvuj nick
<Amynka> pripomina
<Amynka> nejaky registr
<h00ked> therion_-_dvorak-_excerpt_from_symphony_no._9
<h00ked> metalova verze devate symfonie od dvoraka zni zajimave.. :D
<freax> Amynka: registr? proc registr? :D
<Amynka> freax: zda se mi ze neja podobne se menuje nejaky registr
<Amynka> na x_66
<Amynka> x86
<Amynka> nj to je eax
<freax> :-)
<h00ked> hodil by se mi nejaky php skritek do skrine, ktereho bych vytahl kdyz by se mi nechtelo nic delat...
<FistiK> ahoj vespolek
<brumla> FistiK: hoj
<FistiK> mpc toggle
<FistiK> pardon l(
<areon> dobrej den všem 
<Amynka> brej
<areon> tady je zase mrtvo
<Amynka> nj
<Amynka> vsichni sou mrtvi dejve
<areon> :D jááá se jemnuju trošku jinak
<areon> jmenuju
<h00ked> je mrtvy dejve, vsichni sou mrtvi dejve
<h00ked> :D
<freax> Ale Peterson snad ne?
<h00ked> Je mrtvy dejve, vsichni jsou uz mrtvi dejve
<freax> Pockej, snazis se mi rict ze sou vsichni mrtvy?
<freax> :D
<freax> asi si to pustim :)
<h00ked> tjn... taky asi kouknu na disk jestli to nekde mam :-)
<freax> ja tohle mam urcite.. na kazdym kompu aspon jednou :D
<areon> má zvas nekdo typ an dobrej serial
<freax> takovej tip bych potreboval taky.. :)
<freax> areon: znas Californication? 
<areon> freax,  ne
<freax> areon: to je hustej serial.. hraje tam David Duchovny a fakt krute :)
<areon> freax,  ok ok :Da jinej typ
<freax> areon: Black Books, IT Crowd, The Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, Hustle..
<freax> areon: Frasier, My Name Is Earl, Futurama, Heureka
<areon> freax,  hmm :D znam všechno big bang je nuda od te doby co se na to vsichni divaj
<freax> areon: od ty doby co se na to vsichni divaj? jak to muze zkazit serial? :D
<areon> protoze o tom vsude vsichni kecaj jak to milujou atd :D
<freax> areon: :)
<freax> areon: prej je dobry i Scrubs, Blue Mountain State a Drive... ale ani jedno sem jeste nevidel
<areon> freax, merlin ej taky dobrej
<freax> areon: Merlin? Drama / Rodinný, Velká Británie, 2008 ? to je o nejakych detech ne?
<areon> neniii podivej se;)
<areon> ja mam rad stredovek atd ;) a tam je hezky ukazan ;) popravyy krev rytiřsky souboje ale fakt dobre udelanyy
<Amynka> h00ked: jak dlouho ti slibuju to kafe?
<Amynka> dva roky?
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> co se stane s ubuntu kdyz ho pul roku nezapnete?
<Amynka> :D
<beniczek> :-D 
<beniczek> zestarne tucnak
<Amynka> ne furt je stejne napicu
<Amynka> jako predtim
<Amynka> :D
<areon> Amynka,  noo podle distribuce je možnýý že umře stářím a nebo ho to pprestanebavit a odejde protože má svoji hlastni hlavu
<beniczek> Neresil tu nekdo hybridni grafiku v Ubuntu ?
<beniczek> uz jsem z toho zoufaly :-/
<h00ked> Amynka: dlouho :D
<h00ked> Amynka: to jeste bezel zexuv server na WoW :D
<h00ked> Amynka: to mi pripomina: uz jsi gm na ofiku? :D
<h00ked> Amynka: ubuntu nesmis vypinat!!! ja ted po mesici asi restartoval a takovejch erroru behem bootu, ze sem sel malem vrhnout :D
<Amynka> h00ked: sem nehrala wowko rok
<Amynka> ja to ubunu 
<Amynka> hodlam odjebat
<h00ked> Amynka: ojebej radsi nejakyho kluka, je to vetsi zabava :o)
<Amynka> h00ked: nebud uchyl
<h00ked> mno....
<h00ked> :D
<beniczek> BassClide: Zdarec, nejak jsme vcera nedoresili, kam ze to chodis do Olomouce na tu skolu :_D
<BassClide> beniczek: na gymnázium německého řádu , kousek od Upčka směrem od tržnice k hrdinům
<areon> beniczek, cus beniucek :D
<areon> http://img.kyon.pl/static/img/remiq.net_8620.jpg
<h00ked> srat na praci, jdu aspon na hodinu spat
<areon> nechce nekdo za me napsat program v delphy :D??
<beniczek> areon: zdarec :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: A tam je jaka fakulta ? 
<beniczek> areon: a ty jsi rikal neco o slaboproudu ne ? :-D
<BassClide> beniczek: I don't know :-D
<BassClide> beniczek: nějaká žlutě hnusná budova :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: Ja viiiim !!! To je stara prirodoveda, tam jsem se ztratil hned prvni den.
<BassClide> beniczek: jj
<areon> areon,  ano SpsEOL
<beniczek> areon: ok, stejne mi to nic nereklo
<beniczek> :-D
<areon> beniczek,  smula noo 
<areon> hej a bude ten kvetnovej sraz v olmu jak se planovalo ?
<beniczek> areon: a ted zas nevim o cem mluvis :-D
<BassClide> areon: též nemám ponětí ..:-D
<areon> beniczek,  no podle forum.ubuntu.cz tam padlo neco o tom ze bude sraz k oslave novy verze ubuntu a že by to melo byt na morave a bud brnoa nebo olomouc
<beniczek> areon: no hordu Ubuntaku pohromade,to presne potrebuju videt :-D
<BassClide> areon: :-D :-D já bych se docela koukl na takovou skvadru lidí :-D
<areon> beniczek,  noo jako ja mam jatra jen jedny :D
<beniczek> areon: ITaci i pijou?
<areon> beniczek,  no kurvaa........
<beniczek> areon: :-D
<BassClide> beniczek: haha
<areon> beniczek,  kde nejsou ženy tam je chlast :D
<beniczek> kdyby jste videli ty Dr. IT na fakulte, tak o tom pochybujete
<areon> beniczek,  a to je nejvernejsi pritel jakyho kdy IT má
<BassClide> beniczek: dej tomu njaký čas :-D a uvidím
<beniczek> BassClide: zas tak se netes :-D
<BassClide> beniczek:na IT fakultě mě alespon nebudou jebat za to, že mám v hodině notas na lavici :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: Fakultu nemame, mame jenom katedru. Ale tam je to vicemene povinnoti. Ale takova velka vyhra to neni.
<beniczek> BassClide: Ja se zasadne ucim z tistenych skript.
<beniczek> areon: nejvernejsi pritel IT je help :-D
<BassClide> beniczek: na notu je průser, že já nejsem schopnej dělat zápis... když máme celou školu pokrytou wifinou, a já lítám na FB, Lamera atd... 
<areon> beniczek,  lzes!! můj bůh exituje
<areon> existuje
<beniczek> areon: :-D:-D je to falesny buh !!
<beniczek> BassClide: a jinak to nebude :-D
<areon> beniczek, nenííí!!!!!
* Topic unset by areon on #ubuntu-cz
<areon> omlouvám se
<beniczek> :-D
<areon> beniczek,  do piči toje den
<beniczek> areon: neklej, nebo zklames toho sveho boha
<areon> beniczek,  muj to ale tak má rád :) protože líde pod jeho vlivem mluví tak jak jim huba narostla a z 90% pravdu teda pokud se jich nezeptas kolik toho meli
<beniczek> areon: kolik ti je, ze tak chlastas ? :-D
<areon> otázka co jsi myslíte o novim debianu ???
<areon> beniczek,  bude 20 :) za chvili
<beniczek> areon: Nejvyssi cas prestat
<areon> beniczek, ja nevim kdo sel včera do hospy???
<BassClide> všichni jste alkáči.... 
<BassClide> jen já jsem letadlo....
<beniczek> areon: (nenapadne si piskam)
<beniczek> areon: Ale ja mel jenom 2 piva :-/
<areon> beniczek, tak že jsi byl uctivat miho boha :D 
<beniczek> BassClide: Dopravni ?
<BassClide> beniczek: Airbus 
<areon> já nejsem blázen já nepudu do ústavu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!§
<beniczek> BassClide: nemel jsme tu cest vyzkouset
<BassClide> beniczek: :-D chceš povozit ?
<beniczek> BassClide: brr :-D
<BassClide> beniczek: spíš se proletět... stačí se mnou sednout na bike :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: oficialne sem prestavam chodit :-D
<areon> beniczek,  se začneš teleportovat jo ??
<BassClide> beniczek: nějaké bližší vyjádření k tomuto stavu ??? :-D
<beniczek> A dost panove ! :-D
<areon>  A VEN!!
<BassClide> beniczek: dem do hospody :-D
<beniczek> BassClide: nejsem na kolejich, jel jsem na vikend domu
<beniczek> ale s linuxakama nikam nejdu ! :-D
<BassClide> beniczek: :-( knííík :-D :-d .-D kazí te mě ... všichni linuxáci... kdyby jste věděli, jak škodolibě se posmívám mým spolužákům na Woknech :-D
<areon> nikoho z vás nemám rád!! měl bych se učit a misto toho tady vekecávám
<areon> vykecávám
<beniczek> BassClide: ja mam dualboot a ne na vsechno se da Linux pouzit, Windowsu se nesmeje ! :-D
<beniczek> areon: branime ti ? :-D
<areon> beniczek,  ne ale na někoho to hodit musim......
<beniczek> areon: jasne, znam ;)
<BassClide> beniczek: já kdyžtak přes virtualizaci.. a navíc doma jedno XP je ...
<BassClide> areon: life sucks :-D 
<beniczek> BassClide: Nevim jak efektivni by bylo virtualizovat Win a tam mit spusteny AutoCAD :-D
<BassClide> beniczek: :-!!
<beniczek> BassClide: s nim samozrejme uz nedelam, ale na SÅ  jsem musel
<beniczek> BassClide: a ted musim mit PhotoShop
<beniczek> GIMP je oficialne na hovno
<BassClide> beniczek: a wine ti to nezavede ?
<areon> beniczek,  no css5 asi urcite
<beniczek> BassClide: ja to mel pres wine, ale bylo to strasne pomale. ALe ja se nebranim pouzivani Windows, je to nutnost
<beniczek> areon: co asi urcite?
<BassClide> beniczek: já nevím.. když sednu k Woknům už mě to příjde divný... už to nemám v ruce... 
<beniczek> BassClide: ja to ted taky nemam v ruce, ale to se uz bavime o necem jinem
<areon> beniczek,  se bude kosit se mi malem seka na mim dual core 3gb ram
<beniczek> areon: ja wine vubec nemam, poradne mi jeste nic nefungovalo
<beniczek> areon: mel jsem PsPad nawinovany, protoze jsem na nej byl zvykly a i ten byl pomaly
<areon> umy to nekdo programovat v pythonu ?
<areon> beniczek,  :D a co se ucis za programovaci jazyky ?
<beniczek> areon: no na SS jsem mel Pascal a Delphi, PHP, MYSQL, HTML a ted mam C, Javu, LISP a Scheme
<areon> beniczek,  na jaky strední ?
<[ZOMB]> co ten topic?
<areon> už jsem se omlouval :-(
<[ZOMB]> tady je nejakej prevrat nebo co?
<[ZOMB]> se neomlouvej a spravto ...
<areon> a jak sakra kdyz nevim co tam bylo :-(
<beniczek> :-D
<beniczek> areon: ja jsem z Opavy, takze v Opave
<areon> [ZOMB],  ja se omlouvám  oficiálně ale ten text nikde nemám 
<[ZOMB]> nj, ja si to ale pamatuju taky jen tak z pulky, zejo, se cihnu do logu, resp vy to asi budete mit jednodussi ...
<freax_> Topic for #ubuntu-cz: aptitude dist-upgrade | Kanál morální podpory pro Ubuntu (doporučeno  kódování UTF-8). Než se zeptáte, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/. Neptejte se, jestli se  můžete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popište problém a vyčkejte odpovědi (může to trvat i  poměrně dlouho). Delší texty vkládejte na http://pastebin.com/ | Log:  http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<[ZOMB]> freax_: hm, okej, uz jsem skorem filtroval logy :))
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: zachrance kanalu ubuntu-cz Amynka Ti podekuje ;)))
<FistiK> Dotaz: Muzete mi nekdo doporucit kvalistni csv viewer ???
<h00ked> aaaaaaaa
<h00ked> dpce vypadl proud a zacali mi tu hucet UPSky, to je budicek :/
<freax> :-D
<freax> nemeli by ste pls tip na dobrej cli bittorrent client?
<FistiK> kam se vsichni podeli ?????
<Amynka> h00ked zas dela sex
<Amynka> [ZOMB] se flaka jako obvykle
<Amynka> a zbytek neznam
<FistiK> v pohode
<Amynka> jo a brk me nenavidi
<Amynka> flack-Z: hej ty
<flack-Z> Amynka, ahoj
<FistiK> hele ho ;)
<FistiK> zije ;)
<Amynka> flack-Z: cau dneska ti to sekne
<Amynka> novy uces?
<flack-Z> ja ano zijem dnes este :D
<flack-Z> Amynka, oo dakujem :D skor som sa neocesal
<Amynka> xD
<flack-Z> Amynka, a ty mas co nove?
<flack-Z> Amynka, uz mas chlapa?
<flack-Z> :D
<FistiK> flack-Z: jen provokuj ;))
<Amynka> flack-Z: dobrej vtip..
<Amynka> ja na tebe tak hezky
<Amynka> a ty si zlej
<flack-Z> niesom zly len sa pytam
<Amynka> flack-Z: prekvapive porad nemam chlapa :D
<FistiK> Amynka: koukam, ze jsi tim povestna ;)
<flack-Z> a preco nemas... chlapi hambite sa
<flack-Z> FistiK, :D
<Amynka> FistiK: njn.. si ze me vsichni delaj srandu ze sem jedina zenska v it
<Amynka> co nema chlapa
<Amynka> a nikdo ji nechce :D
<FistiK> Amynka: ale chtej Te ... jen Ty si moc vybirava ;)))
<flack-Z> Amynka, nahodou ja by som to vyskusal :D 
<Amynka> flack-Z: no jo ale ty mas ubuntu
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> flack-Z: navic si mladsi nez ja ne?
<flack-Z> Amynka, na jednom hdd mam i gentoo :D
<flack-Z> ale rozbitooo
<flack-Z> Amynka, nevim mas viac ako 24?
<freax> jako zenska z it co ji nikdo nechce? to se mi nejak nezda... to je nejakej bug.. myslim si, ze o zenskou ktera jede na gentoo by se chlapy rvali :P :-)
<flack-Z> freax, otazka je ci chlapi z gentoo este vobec myslia ne zeny :D
<flack-Z> *na
<FistiK> flack-Z: Ty si dneska vazne koledujes ;)))
<Amynka> si jen myslis
<Amynka> flack-Z: jasne a si nekde z presova
<Amynka> :D
<flack-Z> Amynka, vrrr
<flack-Z> Amynka, tak kolko mas?--- vobec nie presov :D
<Amynka> 20
<flack-Z> tak neser. Postel je volna :D miesta je dost a dnes bude zima :D
<FistiK> Amynka: vidis a mas dalsiho. Sice ma Ubuntu ale ma postel ;))
<FistiK> a dokonce i misto v ni ....
<FistiK> nevahej
<flack-Z> FistiK, ona neni tak zla predsa :D
<Amynka> skvela
<Amynka> skvely
<Amynka> dalsi linuxak
<Amynka> co me ojede a odkopne
<flack-Z> pfuuu
<Amynka> myslim ze to preziju bez chlapa
 * flack-Z sa urazil
<FistiK> flack-Z: vubec neni. vim. jen sem tam si musim prilejt olej do ohne vsak ona Amynka vi sve ;)
<FistiK> Amynka: nenech se ojet a odkopnout ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: s tou radou si mel prijit shruba pred 6ti mesici..
<Amynka> :D
<FistiK> Amynka: neptala ses ;)
<Amynka> flack-Z: snad sis neurazil nic dulezityho
<Amynka> budes to potrebovat
<FistiK> Amynka: dnes bodujes na vsech frontach ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: hlavne aby byly body uz kousky
<Amynka> podte chodit na kanal ##slax
<freax> Amynka: chodis na kanal #slax? na gentoo ses sama, nebo co? :D
<FistiK> Amynka: to bych nedal jsem preci jen chlap a ten multitasking je primarne domena zen ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: rozkosne.. :P
<FistiK> freax: ta az Te potka tak Te roytrhne jak hada ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: na entoo nejsem sama
<Amynka> freax: a nevedela sem ze registry mluvi ! :D
<FistiK> Amynka: co se obouvas do me ??;)
<Amynka> FistiK: vedle..
<Amynka> FistiK: kdyz vy ste vsichni na f
<Amynka> to je na FACKU
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> coz je taky na f
<freax> FistiK: aspon uvidim linuxacku v realu... ve snech uz je to nuda :D
<FistiK> Amynka: zato Ty jsi jedinecna ;)
<freax> Amynka: ja ti dam registry :D
<FistiK> freax: ja bych radeji zustal u snu, nez bejt na dva kusy ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: rozkosne ono to umi i rejpat co jeste umis ? :P
<FistiK> Amynka: to nechces vedet ;)
<Amynka> FistiK: ale chci 
<Amynka> po pul roce pojedu vlakem
<Amynka> to zas bude
<FistiK> no vidis, ja treba vlakem jezdit neumim. kolikrat jsem prisel na nadrazi, tolikrat jsem nastoupil na vlak v opacnem smeru.....
<freax> vlak je v pohode... lepsi, nez bus
<FistiK> freax: v autobuse si kupujes jizdenku a ridic Te upozrni hned ze to neni ten spravny smer nebo autobus. Ve vlaku se pak hadas s pruvodcim ....
<FistiK> za jizdy ....
<freax> FistiK: to uz je par let co sem si to splet... ale kdyz uz se to stane, tak je to blby no... cekal sem v nejaky prdeli sveta asi 3 hodiny, nez pro me nekdo prijel, protoze to byl posledni spoj :-D
<freax> FistiK: ale dopad sem lip nez kamikovo tata, kterej ve vlaku usnul a vzbudili ho az celnici kdyz byli jeste hranice :-D
<FistiK> freax: vidis, proto ja se snazim tovymi prostredky vubec nejezdit ;)
<freax> FistiK: jako je jasny, ze je nejlepsi jezdit autem.. ale kdyz uz to jinak nejde, tak je ten vlak lepsi :-) aspon se tam muzes protahnout, natahnout a je tam hajzl... i kdyz silenej...
<FistiK> freax: dobra ;)
<FistiK> freax: asi mas pravdu clovece
<Amynka> ja nemuzu autobusem
<Amynka> je mi v nem blbe
<Amynka> ale na vlaky sem byla zvykla
<freax> shit... zase dalsi den :/
<FistiK> me to vykladej ;( ja bych potreboval aby mel den 48 hodin ;(
<freax> to jo no... tak sepiseme petici :D
<Amynka> me by stacilo kdybych nahodne umrela
<freax> Amynka: umrela? to snad ne... proc?
<FistiK> Mesic, priliv a zemska rotace. Timto vas neprodlene zadame. KURWA ZPOMALTE !!!
<FistiK> To se neda vydrzet. Nize podpsani freax and FistiK
<freax> FistiK: :-D
<Amynka> ja ti nevim
<Amynka> nejak ztracim vuli zit
<FistiK> nech toho !
<Amynka> promin
<freax> Amynka: nevis? k tomu bys mela mit sakra vaznej duvod... chapu to v pripade lidi, ktery sou vazne nemocny... ale jinak...
<FistiK> Amynka: jeste nemas vysledek zkousky ;-) a navic nas zajima jak doapdnes na olympiade ;)
<Amynka> freax:ja sem nemocna
<Amynka> FistiK: pfu
<FistiK> Amynka: wtf ?
<freax> Amynka: to jako fakt? nejak hodne vazne? 
<Amynka> freax: stredne.. vazne
<Amynka> ale neumru
<Amynka> asi
<Amynka> teda umru 
<Amynka> pac vsichni umrem
<Amynka> freax: neres..
<freax> Amynka: o zivot stoji za to bojovat.. i kdyz se clovek obcas citi tak na hovno, ze by se na to vsechno tady nejradsi vysral...
<Amynka> freax: hej hej
<Amynka> to znam
<FistiK> no to je tedy tema !
<FistiK> pamatujete nekdo prvni windows?
<Amynka> ja koupila na aukci
<Amynka> za 20kc
<Amynka> knihu windows 3.1
<freax> FistiK: jasne ze pamatuju :)
<Amynka> freax: kolik ti je registre ? :P
<freax> Amynka: aaaah... nechci bejt registr :-D
<freax> Amynka: letos mi bude bohuzel uz 24.. :/
<freax> boze proooooc :-D
<freax> at starnou ostatni :D
<Amynka> :D:D:D
<Amynka> mi mluv
<Amynka> me ted bylo 20
<Amynka> se citim stara jako vy
<Amynka> :D
<freax> vsechno je spatne.. bezi to cim dal tim rychlejc. sem jeste vubec nekousnul tech 23 a za chvilku mam zase narozky... :/
<FistiK> mate oba krasnej vek ;)
<FistiK> co ja bych zato dal ;)
<freax> FistiK: tobe je? :)
<FistiK> freax: mezi 28 a 33 ;)
<FistiK> ale necitim se tak ani nahodou ;))
<freax> FistiK: jak mezi? :-D
<freax> FistiK: to verim :)
<FistiK> no proste mezi ;)
<freax> je to pekna zrada... telo starne, ale clovek si pripada porad stejne :D
<FistiK> svuj vek pokladam za osobni info ;)
<FistiK> freax: to je presne ono ;)
<freax> jestli se toho doziju, tak budu asi i na stary kolena porad stejnej magor :)
<FistiK> to je zivotnim postoji ;)
<FistiK> pokud jsi magor ted je to puberta ;))))))) uvidis za par let
<freax> FistiK: no.. jak v cem :) puberta? to uz docela zastydla ne? :D
<FistiK> 24 ?? no ja nevim. soudim podle sebe ;)
<FistiK> sorry
<freax> FistiK: tak treba jo vid :) 
<FistiK> freax: nikdy nevis ;)
<freax> FistiK: nechci se dozit toho, ze bych byl nejakej zivotem zpruzenej suchar... to me radsi zabte rovnou :)
<FistiK> tak pojd ;)
<freax> :-D
<freax> mas kukatko do budoucnosti? :)
<FistiK> ne ;) ale skoda rany, ktera padne vedle ;)
<freax> :-D
<freax> FistiK: no.. obcas bych mozna potreboval proplesknout, abych se vzpamatoval :) tak ja dam vedet :D
<freax> jdu se mrknout na nejakej film... snad vyberu dobre a nebudu z nej otravenej..
<FistiK> sebekritika je krasna vec ;))
<FistiK> freax: dej mi vedet co si vybral potrebuju se nabudit ;)
<freax> FistiK: kamos mi rikal, ze film "The Royal Tentenbaums" neni spatnej, ze se docela bavil.. tak to checknu :)
<FistiK> O.K. dej mi pak reference ;) at vim, jestli ma smysl to shanet ;)
<freax> jasny :) pro pripad, ze bych u toho vytuhnul, preju vsem dobrou noc.. 
<FistiK> freax: napodobne
<FistiK> mej se
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-18
<FistiK> are u there?
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: ale prd, prave jsem v takovem vytizeni, ze nestiham sledovat ani IRC ;)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: nazdarek ;)) Ty zijes?
<[ZOMB]> FistiK: cus, to je jasny ;)
<FistiK> [ZOMB]: balim to, dobrou noc
<[ZOMB]> gn :)
<_FistiK> ha ono to funguje :-)
<_FistiK> parada .....
<h00ked> Amynka: ja jsem ted na ofiku na cata :o)
<[ZOMB]> mg, pul hodiny prace v LXDE a uz me to naprosto nasira :))) jak je safra nekdo schopnej roztahovat okno pres 0,000000000000001mm border grrrr
<h00ked_> [ZOMB]: :D
<Amynka> ty ve
<h00ked_> mrkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeev
<h00ked_> pice, sodastream je luxusni kravina kdyz se clovek nudi :D
<[ZOMB]> leave all & go beer ;)
<beniczek> Vsichni se odpojte a jdete na medveda ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> jj
<[ZOMB]> :D
<beniczek> Ale asi te poslechnu...
<[ZOMB]> ja sebe ne, ja tu zustanu, ale na pivo pujdu taky :P
<beniczek> to se nevylucuje :-)
<[ZOMB]> to je jedine dobre :)
<beniczek> ale čep je čep
<[ZOMB]> cep?
<beniczek> cepovane ;)
<[ZOMB]> vsak, tu necham hnit pc a ja vyrazim do noci :)
<beniczek> Jo takhle ;)
<beniczek> Ja jsem to pochopil jinak.
<[ZOMB]> to mi doslo :)
<beniczek> sikovny
<beniczek> ja ho vypnu, jsem neklidny, kdyz tu nejsem, dela si co chce :-D
<beniczek> Treba by se dival na zakazane stranky
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> lock
<beniczek> To mu neni prijemne
<[ZOMB]> :)
<beniczek> Prosimte, co konkretne mam delat s .rpm balickem.
<beniczek> Nepochopil jsem jeho ucel
<[ZOMB]> v ubuntu?
<beniczek> j
<[ZOMB]> v ubuntu prd, ale je na to nejaka utilitka co to snad nejak zmakne instnout nebo prevest, nevim, nezkousel jsem
<beniczek> ja jsem nasel nejaky alien, ktery by to mel prevest do .deb, samozrejme nefunguje
<[ZOMB]> :)
<beniczek> nevadi, po rozbaleni je spustitelny
<PetrHH> dobry vecer
<PetrHH> nevite co za kretena vymyslel v LibreOffice/Open ofiice automaticke spusteni prezentace pri otevreni souboru?
<PetrHH> ten matros co u toho hulil bych koupil
<FistiK> Dobry vecer vespolek.
<PetrHH> dobry vecer
<PetrHH> je dobry?
<FistiK> PetrHH: pro me celkem ano ;)
<areon> dobrej večer
<FistiK> areon_: napodobne l(
<FistiK> ;)
<areon_> FistiK, co tu delas
<FistiK> areon_: musim odpovedet na par pracovnich mailu ....
<FistiK> ale jinak, bavim se.
<areon_> jaaa jsem pod vlivem uz zase a nevim co tu delam
<FistiK> areon_: dej si i za me ;
<areon_> :D
<areon_> uz jsem z5 a musel bych jit dolu tak ze mas smulu
<FistiK> no to je mi pekny. Tak ja si naleju sam ;)
<areon_> joo
<FistiK> no neboj, ja si cumes neosidim ;)
<areon_> _D
<areon_> žiej tady nekdo ??
<FistiK> jasne, porad nekdo ;)
<areon_> lzes
<FistiK> myslis ?;)
<flack> a na to se napyjem
<FistiK> flack tak ja taky ;)
<flack> FistiK, ja som uz dopil este chipsy keby mi niekto siel kupit
<FistiK> ja chipsy ke konaku nee ;)
<flack> ja som mal pivo 
<flack> este aby som tu konak sam pil co som :D
<FistiK> noo vidis ja si konak vychutnam jedine sam 
<flack> :D
<flack> da sa ,, len tvrde nepijem vobec iba ked to do mna hustia.. tak si musim uliat aby sa nepovedalo inak blef
<Amynka> pff
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-19
<FistiK> dobre rano ;)
<[ZOMB]> FistiK,Amynka: koukam, ze tu mate svuj patecni vecer :))
<mirfil> ahoj
<h00ked_> hi
<Amynka_> [ZOMB]: what
<FistiK> ahoj vespolek ;)
<supersasho> zdravim
<h00ked_> bleh dnesek je nejaky divny, porad bych spal..
<supersasho> to tym pocasim
<h00ked_> asi j no
<FistiK> ja nejak na spanek nemama anmi posmysleni ,,, ale ostatnim kidne dobrou noc ;)
<supersasho> co pouzivate na rss?
<flack-Z> supersasho, ja iba google reader v uctu.. ziadnu apps do pc nepouzivam .. zatial
<supersasho> flack-Z: no ja som doteraz pouzival liferea ale google reader pouzivam v mobile tak som to chcel spojit a dat si google reader do liferea ale aj ked to ma podporovat a je tam ta moznost tak to nejde.. stale sa to chce autentifikovat .. a mam najnovsiu liferea verziu
<supersasho> a skusil som uz aj reader air aj google gadgets ale ani jedno mi nevyhovuje.. teraz mam prism a google reader v tom, ale ani to nie je to co by som chcel
<flack-Z> ja viac toho ako ten google readfer nepouzivam.. ale tiez som premyslal nad niecim inym len som si na to nenasiel ziadny cas aby som spekuloval
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: si tu?
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: jak kdy, uz jo :)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: nevies kam uklada pure-ftpd logy? do /var/log to nie je, tam som to cele prekutral.. jedine /var/log/pureftpd/ ale tam je len transfer.log
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: jo taky jsem hledal a nic samostatnyho v zakladu neni, se to sype do syslogu
<supersasho> damn :(
<supersasho> ale diky za odpoved
<h00ked_> bry rano :o)
<starejbar> brej
<azuro> mam problem
<azuro> nevite  nekdo co toto zamena 
<azuro> #!/bin/sh
<azuro> echo -e "\033[9;0]" > /dev/tty1
<azuro> $1/img.out -p $1 -i
<azuro> #$1/img.out -p $1 -i -rd    :::it will not auto reboot
<azuro> mam to na   Fw  do monitoru ale  nenacte se me to s  flasky
<azuro> ups
<Amynka> stejne umrete
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-20
<FistiK> zalezi natom co prozijeme, nez umreme ;-) a ja si to dnes i vcera naramne uzival .....
<FistiK> jinak preji vsem dobrou noc ....
<h00ked> bry rano
<h00ked> co to je za hovadinu? o.O 
<h00ked> even if you're intending to use the Xoom as a pure WiFi-only device, remember that you'll be required to activate data with Verizon for at least a month first -- don't ask us why.
<FistiK> ahoj vsem
<Amynka> h00ked: neni hovadina ty si hovado
<Amynka> h00ked: snezi v praze?
<h00ked> Amynka: uz ne, ale je tu trochu bilejch sracek
<Amynka> grrrrrrrrr
<Amynka> tu je snehu jak neco
<Amynka> musim se odtial odjebat xD
<Amynka> kosa zasrana
<Amynka> zmrzne mi prst u nohy
<h00ked> si zatop
<Amynka> nejake decko 5ti lete smazi na nadrazi need for speed na notbooku xD
<Amynka> h00ked: na nadru secky je tu upalim
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> presne :D
<h00ked> ale zacni lidma co maj v ruce tlf s WM 6.x nebo WP7 :D
<Amynka> sem hrozna
<Amynka> sem si nekoupla 1. tridu
<Amynka> sem zvedava jak dlouho ve 2 vydrzim
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> h00ked: sem chtela byt dobrodruh
<h00ked> :o)
<Amynka> nevim co je horsi
<Amynka> esi bohati drzi lidi co cumi
<Amynka> nebo chudi lidi co cumi
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> nebo chudi oplzly co slintaj? :D
<Amynka> fuuuj
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> ja chci jednicku
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> h00ked: vole jeste v tom vlaku nejsesm ty me desis
<h00ked> Amynka: ja nic
<Amynka> h00ked: secko je lepsi nez cekarn ana svinove
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> mno...
<Amynka> sem vcera na tridnim sraze 
<h00ked> svinov je jeste celkem slusny :D
<Amynka> 4 hodiny poslouchala
<Amynka> jak nemaj spouzacky prachy
<Amynka> a jak chcou bohatyho chlapa
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> nechcou pracovat atd
<Amynka> sem myslela ze skocim proti zdi
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> nerikej, ze si jim nedala za pravdu :D:D:D
<Amynka> si pichas?
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> zavisla na chlapovi
<Amynka> to radsi smrt
<Amynka> ony proste nic nedelaj
<Amynka> rodice je zivi
<Amynka> atd
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> ani nestudujou
<h00ked> tak tu zacina trochu snezit... :D
<Amynka> ale nektery studujou
<Amynka> si delas prdel nex,
<Amynka> ???
<h00ked> nn :/
<Amynka> tak to ja jedu jinam
<Amynka> xS
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> tu nic nejezdi kurva
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> pojed, pudem na kafe :D
<Amynka> ty ve mam boty za 4 litry
<Amynka> a stejne me studi jeden palec
<Amynka> xS
<Amynka> to pudu reklamovat
<h00ked> lol :D
<Amynka> je fakt ze jen jeden
<Amynka> sem to blbe asi naimpregnovala
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> bry den me studi palec
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> boze sem poznamenana z tech spouzacek
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> asi si lehnu a budu rvaat boze ja sem tak chuda nepracuju a chci bohateho chlapa
<Amynka> buuuuu
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> ti kazdej chlap rekne at jdes do <> :D
<Amynka> h00ked: zabav me nechcu tu vytahovat notbook
<Amynka> nechcu umrit
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> je to ostrava
<h00ked> neser :D
<Amynka> xS
<h00ked> tak mi dej ntb :D
<Amynka> muj uzasny ntb
<Amynka> never
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> ma jedina laska
<Amynka> jo jeste disk
<h00ked> ouchylo :D
<Amynka> h00ked: si bohatyy????
<Amynka> xDdddddddddddd
<Amynka> ja na to mam dobry bvtip
<h00ked> Amynka: to zalezi...
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> h00ked: se dycky zeptam chlapa esi je bohaty a tak kdyz rekne ze jo tak reknu vidiis bych te chtela skoda ze mas ubuntu xDddddddd tak cau cD
<h00ked> ja mam ubuntu... uf :D
<Amynka> xDd
<Amynka> ja nechcu nikoho
<Amynka> jen me bavi
<h00ked> ale v praci mam teda debian a gentoo :D
<Amynka> videt jak sou z toho zmateni xD
<Amynka> proste fun
<Amynka> h00ked: ty mas praci jo?? tak to si pro pulku populace ovy bohaty
<Amynka> nechces nejakou posahanou babu zivit???
<Amynka> xd
<Amynka> dite z afriky
<h00ked> Amynka: ty jsi cerna? to mozna jo, mel bych ulevu na danich :D
<Amynka> tak 80%
<Amynka> h00ked: na cerne z danii stejne platis
<Amynka> x
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> h00ked: jj cerna jak bot
<Amynka> a
<h00ked> te odepisu jako domaciho robota na uklid :D
<Amynka> xDdddddddddd
<Amynka> ne me trotle
<Amynka> nejakou babu odcud
<h00ked> nechci :D
<Amynka> ja zivit nepotrebuju
<Amynka> cD
<Amynka> ja ziju na vzduch
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> ẗo chci nekdy videt :D
<Amynka> robot na co2
<Amynka> ja nechciii
<Amynka> dvojka bojim
<Amynka> proc sem chtea usetrit 100
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> :D:D:D
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> spis sem chtela dobrodruhovat
<h00ked> jasneeee :-)
<Amynka> h00ked: minule sem jela rychlikem
<Amynka> dvojkou
<Amynka> ze seandy
<h00ked> tse
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> vis jak dlouho sem to vydrzela
<Amynka> nez sem sla do jednick~y???
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> pul hodky?
<Amynka> shruba z hlavau na vrsovice
<Amynka> 5 minut
<Amynka> xDddddddddddddd
<h00ked> nevim, ja jezdim i v pendolinu prvni :D
<Amynka> h00ked: tez
<Amynka> obcas mam
<h00ked> ale tak to je obcas 7 minut :D
<Amynka> dobrodruzne
<Amynka> nalady
<h00ked> na vrsovice? si mohla vystoupit a jit ke me :D
<h00ked> ja bych ti tu nasel praci :D
<Amynka> h00ked: sem jela do budejc
<Amynka> za mati
<Amynka> ta dvojka se nedala
<Amynka> navic nekdo tam furt mlel ze kdyz chce nekdo sedet at de do jednicky sem se zvedla a odesla
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> sichni vyjeveni
<Amynka> xSd
<Amynka> ja to dam pendolino
<Amynka> druha trida :PPP
<Amynka> h00ked: budu lepsi nez ty
<Amynka> namyslence co jezdis jednickou
<h00ked> ty mas co rikat :D
<h00ked> si tady stezujes, ze si nevydrzela ve druhy tride ani deset minut :D
<h00ked> a budes si ze me utahovat
<h00ked> ti protahnu trubky pockej :D
<h00ked> _Brano_: zdarek jablicko :o)
<_Brano_> h00ked: čawes :-)
<h00ked> kurnik to je tak tezky v dnesni dobe sehnat kvalitniho grafika? :(
<Amynka> ty vee
<Amynka> me zmrzla i kostni dren
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> h00ked: naucit se to
<h00ked> nakaslat
<h00ked> to si radsi nekoho zaplatim :D
<Amynka> h00ked: sem v druhy tride u 4 minutyy
<Amynka> :PPP
<h00ked> Amynka: gratuluju, kolikrat si zvracela? :D
<Amynka> h00ked: ani jednou je mi zima
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> nabizim graficke prace zdarma // proc se mi na tom neco nezda? :D:D
<Amynka> nooo
<Amynka> te bbost vid
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> proc v pendolinu neni 3g
<Amynka> zzz
<Amynka> h00ked: furt dvojkaaa
<h00ked> Amynka: sikovna, dostanes bombonek :D
<Amynka> juuu
<Amynka> bonboneek
<h00ked> :o)
<Amynka> pudu asi spat
<Amynka> pac jinak
<h00ked> Amynka: uz nesnezi :D
<Amynka> h00ked: ty jo tu je uplne krasne
<Amynka> v pardubicich
<freax> krasne? ja tu chci mit taky krasne :/
<Amynka> v praze je hnusne
<Amynka> skvely
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> stady sviti slunko vcelku :D
<Amynka> kde bydis,
<[ZOMB]> liberec
<Amynka> nj
<Amynka> to radsi hnusny pocasi
<[ZOMB]> :)
<Amynka> nez bydlet v liberci
<Amynka> xD
<[ZOMB]> vec nazoru, to mam obracene :)
<Amynka> hehe
<freax> prosim vas mel bych dotaz.. kdyz mam conky v pravym rohu a chtel bych mit jeste nejaky vypisy v levym rohu, musim mit pro kazdou tu oblast zvlast konfigurak a spoustet conky dvakrat s ruznyma configama, nebo se to da nejak spraskat do jednoho?
<[ZOMB]> freax: da se zapsat do jednoho, ale i pro pozici i pro vytitzeni procesu je lepsi hodit vic confu imho
<Amynka> bud sem desne oskliva
<Amynka> nebo nejsem fotogenicka
<Amynka> nebo oboje
<Amynka> takze je to jeste horsi
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> svoje fotky radsi nekomentuju, znam sice dost sprostejch a vulgarnich vyrazu, ale nevim jestli bych je vychrlil v dostatecny rychlosti :D
<freax> [ZOMB]: dik :)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> :o)
<h00ked> mno jdu si dat dalsich par lvl :o)
 * [ZOMB] docela cumi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQhECkexmSI&feature=player_embedded
<h00ked> neznate nekdo sikovne rozsireni pro stahovani flv videi ze stranek pro chrome? za boha nemuzu nic najit..
<Amynka> nerus kdyz kafuju
<Amynka> sem ve starbucks kafe???
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> Amynka: vrrrr :D
<Amynka> h00ked: nechces??? furt tu sem
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> zase kafujes beze me? :D
<Amynka> cekam na tebe
<h00ked> kde? :D
<Amynka> :=
<h00ked> nekde na druhy strane nenapadne :D
<Amynka> malostranske namesti
<Amynka> ??
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> lol sem to rikal :D
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> kde ze bydlis??
<h00ked> vrsovice
<Amynka> to mas 22jkou
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> 21 minut cesta
<Amynka> vidis sem tu tak do 9
<h00ked> ale by ses me lekla, leda bys mi dala tri ctvrte hodiny :D
<Amynka> to stihnem i pokecat
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> tak ok :-)
<h00ked> zkouska rozhlasu :D
<h00ked> jdu se podivat co je novyho v koupelne :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: tak co, nejaky velky zmeny v koupelne? :D
<Amynka> jasne
<Amynka> ma tam vodu
<h00ked_mob> pice to je kosa
<h00ked_mob> asi si vezmu tago jestli nejaky pojede
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> h00ked_mob: pockej, te natahne jak nejakyho cizince :P
<h00ked_mob> [ZOMB] ale nebude kosa :-D
<[ZOMB]> njn :D
<h00ked_mob> 7% baterky v pice xD
<[ZOMB]> :))
<Amynka> uuuuuu
<Amynka> tutututu
<h00ked_mob> tuc duc
<h00ked_mob> aaaaa
<h00ked_mob> tuhle cast prahy neznsm, bojim xD
<h00ked_mob> dejavu
<[ZOMB]> :))
<h00ked_mob> pristi zastavka: kafe xD
<starejbar> :-D
<h00ked_mob> zadnej bar, kafe xD
<Amynka> starej proslej bar
<starejbar> prosly kafe
<areon> dobrej den :)
<brumla> areon: brej
<areon> brumla, tobe taky
<Amynka> osklivy pocasi
<h00ked_mob> teplooii
<Amynka> h00ked_mob: je ti teplo defcee????
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked_mob> amynka jo uz sedim v tramvaji chlabce xD
<Amynka> h00ked_mob: pff 
<Amynka> cheater
<h00ked_mob> xD
<h00ked_mob> matfyzaku xD
<Amynka> ubuntaku xDdd
<h00ked_mob> widlaku xD
<areon> zajimavý rozhovor
<Amynka> no lifere
<h00ked_mob> obarvena blondyno xD
<Amynka> mamiiii on mi nadavaaa :'(
<h00ked_mob> vymysli th kruznici v sesti rozmerech, budem to prodavat xD
<Amynka> no jeje
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> bude to 2krat 3d a mas to
<Amynka> xDs
<h00ked_mob> 3d 3d? zajimavy xD
<Amynka> 3d+3d
<h00ked_mob> to uz asi nekdo vymyslel ale xD
<Amynka> pff
<Amynka> zas me nekdo predbeh
<h00ked_mob> hh
<h00ked_mob> nuda
<h00ked_mob> nedevelopere xD
<Amynka> njn
<Amynka> nuda
<h00ked_mob> jj
<[ZOMB]> neasi
<h00ked_mob> asi se doma ztriskam xD
<Amynka> lol
<h00ked_mob> nebo striskam, jeste nevim xD
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked_mob> vypiju flasku a pak se ji jebnu po palici, tk se bude spat xD
<h00ked_mob> nekdk predemnou sedi a nevim jestli to je holka nebo kluk...
<h00ked_mob> a trochu se desim spravne moznosti....
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked_mob> boha jeho
<h00ked_mob> podle obliceje cinsky kombajn...
<h00ked_mob> amynka nespi
<areon> mužu vědet jak vypadá čínský kombajn ?
<h00ked> areon: dost odporne :D
<areon> h00ked, aha
<h00ked> Amynka: budiceeek :D
<h00ked> dojedes zase nekam dopr.. :D
<areon> hosi nahanite mi hruzu
<Amynka> no jeje
<h00ked> Amynka: prejelas? :D
<Amynka> nn
<Amynka> sem uz doma
<areon> tvrdí ona... :D
<h00ked> Amynka: teprve? :D
<Amynka> h00ked: hej hej
<h00ked> Amynka: hou hou 
<h00ked> xD
<h00ked> kurnik, asi si budu muset poridit vetsi pametovku do tlf
<areon> h00ked,  smaž porno....  bude mit 2x tak vesi kapaicu
<h00ked> v telefonu nemam :D
<areon> rikas ty
<areon> :D
<areon> ok omlouvvam se
<h00ked> ok
<h00ked> HD ready android fakt nestiha ikdyz je taktovany na 1,6GHz ?D
<[ZOMB]> hh
<h00ked> a baterka mizi tempem 18% za cca 5 minut... :D
<[ZOMB]> asi je to dobre promysleny :D
<h00ked> gn socky :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: at te nocni mu probudi ty svine :P
<[ZOMB]> *mura
<supersasho> potreboval som nieco vymazat a tak nejak som to chcel spravit v nautiluse pod rootovskymi pravami :) moja otazka je, ze vymazal som co som potreboval a ked som sa snazil dat trash tak mi to zrusilo rootovsky nautilus.. a viem ze sa to nevymazalo uplne, bo by som tam mal viacej volneho miesta, co ale nemam.. any idea?
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: co treba se podivat pres terminal? :)
<supersasho> no to som skusal :)
<supersasho> ono som to aj vymazaval predtym cez terminal a bola pohoda.. ale teraz som to chcel vyskusat cez nautilus a bach ho.. hned mam problem :)
<supersasho> a za druhe v trash sa mi to neukazuje tak neviem kde inde by to mohlo byt
<supersasho> resp. ci je aj nejaky trash pre roota neviem
<supersasho> ale uz nieco googlim :)
<supersasho> ha mam to :)
<supersasho> ten trash bol v .local :-[
 * supersasho i will use google before asking dumb questions
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: trash je fakt totalni kktina :) 
<[ZOMB]> tj asi pro lidi co nejdriv delaj a pak az myslej :)
<supersasho> cize pre vecsinu ludi je nepostradatelny :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> njn
<supersasho> ale som myslel ze ked to mazem, tak to mazem a nie ze to pojde niekam do /root/.local/share/trash/files :-D
<[ZOMB]> neandrtalec u PC no :)
<supersasho> nj, nejak nejdem s dobou :(
<[ZOMB]> :D
<supersasho> nevidel som spectruma ani na debian-cz ani tu.. co je s nim? chyba mi to jeho   "a na to se napyjem!"
<[ZOMB]> nevim :)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: ty si taky sikovny.. nejaku konkretnu literaturu na ucenie sa bash skriptov? (viem ze je toho mrte a viem ze najlepsie je ucit sa za behu, ale predsa len aby som mal aj nejaky ten teoreticky zaklad)
<[ZOMB]> mno muzu ti dat max par linku, tohle se hodi urcite http://www.abclinuxu.cz/serialy/unixove-nastroje
<supersasho> vcera som cital akurat #4 :)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<supersasho> ale ak mas este nejaky tak kludne hod :)
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ vcelku vpoho dokumentace :)
<supersasho> oj to vyzera obsiahlo, aspon budem mat co citat :) diky moc
<[ZOMB]> np :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-13
<myschak> čaj
<Chinese_soup> ahojky
<myschak> dlouho jsem tu nebyl, po velmi dlouhé době na ubu :)
<Chinese_soup> ;-)
<myschak> jsem trochu mile zděšen Unity :D
<Chinese_soup> :-)
 * Chinese_soup ho nikdy neměl a ani po něm tak netouží.
 * Chinese_soup včera přešel z gnome na xfce :-)
<myschak> chápu :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: no to brzo teda :P
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: nikdy neni pozde :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: pravda
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: zrovna upravuju spousteni irssi i kontrolou pipe :)
<ZOMBitch> tak jsem zvedav, jaka zmatlanina z toho zase vyleze :D
<FrostyX> To mas dobry, ja delam maturitni praci :'(
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> tak at to taky obhajis pak ;)
<FrostyX> Imho to obhajim absolutne bez problemu. I kdybych to nedokoncil, nebo to nefungovalo :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<FrostyX> Mam docela abstraktni zadani, takze pozadavky vylozim presne takove, abych je mel vsechny splnene. Taky doufam ze napisu neprustrelnou dokumentaci :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-14
<halfart> Ahoj, prosim jak se v vi/vim pouziva system vice schranek ke kopirovani, vim ze jich muze byt tolik, co znaku v abecede,ale uz si nemuzu vzpomenout na pouziti. Diky
<ZOMBitch> halfart: http://www-old2003.jhr.cz/rtfm/vim-satrapa/index.htm
<halfart> Tady jsem samozrejme hledal, ale nikde jsem to nemohl najit
<ZOMBitch> aha, pak jedine ofic manual
<ZOMBitch> me zatim postacil predchozi odkaz + google
<halfart> diky ti ;)
<ZOMBitch> neni za co vid ;)
<halfart> A jeste dalsi dotaz, zkousel nekdo anonymni server na domene .onion na svem PC a fungoval mu? diky
 * ZOMBitch neni mezi temy 'stastlivci' .?
 * FrostyX taky ne
<halfart> ok, diky :) 
<supersasho> hosi, ked chcem redirektnut z domena.cz na domena.cz/forum tak bud cez .htaccess alebo staci do indexu napisat nejaky php redirect?
<FrostyX> staci 
<FrostyX> jde to pres funkci header('Location: http://google.cz');
<SquirrelCZECH> typyce
<SquirrelCZECH> nevite nekdo o necem: python3 - pulseaudio?
<supersasho> ok, jj funkciu poznam, len este otazka na rychlost.. je tam nejaky velky rozdiel?
<FrostyX> supersasho: ale musis ten kod umistit pred vsechny html vystupy
<FrostyX> tak to netusim
<supersasho> co znamena pred vsetky html vystupy?
<FrostyX> kdyz nacitas stranku, prvne se odeslou hlavicky a potom obsah te stranky. Jakmile vypises nejakou html znacku, mezeru, pismenko, uz potom nelze pouzit tu funkci header
<supersasho> jaaaj jasne
<supersasho> to som nejak bral automaticky :)
<supersasho> ale diky za upozornenie
<FrostyX> :)
<supersasho> lebo som si to doteraz nastavil v .htaccess ale predosli admin tam nechal nejaku instalacku staru joomly a neviem co este a ja si tam chcem nahodit wiki, a tym padom potrebujem v .htaccess zrusit ten redirect a nahodit si len to presmerovanie v index-e, kym nebudem mat trpezlivost a vsetko tam premazat a precistit
<FrostyX> jak si muzu zmenit defaultni shell pro uzivatele ? Vim ze to jde cez  /etc/passwd a taky nachazim kotel rad jak to resit prikazem, ale to nechci. Lze to vyresit  pres nejaky soubor v domovskem adresari ?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-15
<junglist99> hojte
<junglist99> haloo funguje to ?
<junglist99> haloo funguje to ?
<junglist99> lina komunita ... 
<junglist99> je tu nekdo ? pomuze mi nekdo please? 
<FrostyX> junglist99: tu je mrtvo 
<FrostyX> nefunguje to
<junglist99> potrebuju poradit ohledne programu mixx
<FrostyX> to mas dobry
<FrostyX> jestli ti muzu poradit, tak si precti topic. Ale ptal bych se asi az odpoledne .... ted je hodne lidi off, bo jsou asi ve skole
<Achab> tady nikdo neni
<Achab> Solved; next
<junglist99> nekdo jo 
<Achab> zkousel jsi man mixx ,
<junglist99> man mixx ? 
<junglist99> nejde mi nastavit jeden vystup na sluchatka a druhej na repro 
<junglist99> je tu nekdo ? 
<junglist99> hojte
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar. Zrovna testuju Lucid Linx, podle výzvy na trackeru a nejde mi to ani nabootovat. Vypíše mi to řádek s copyrichtem a pak že se tomu nelíby, že to má jemu neznámé slovo gfv konfiguračním souboru
<jp_Hranice> a ještě vesamenu.c32 not a COM32R image
<jp_Hranice> pak mě to normálně vybídne abych zadal jméno jádra k zavedení
<Chinese_soup> neni disk poskozeny?
<Chinese_soup> tedy - to medium ze ktereho to instalujes nebo nebyl ten stazeny image poskozeny?
<junglist99> hojte
<junglist99> je tu nekdo?
<Chinese_soup> hi
<|Nuclear|> to je prave ta otazka :D
<junglist99> mate nekdo zkusenost s programem mixx ? 
<|Nuclear|> ja teda rozhodne ne
<|Nuclear|> junglist99, k cemu je to dobry ? :)
<junglist99> jako traktor dj vypada dobre ale nevim jak ho donutit poslat sluchatka na jeden kanal a master na druhej ... 
<|Nuclear|> jo tak s tim ti nepomuzu, ale jak zjistis jak prohodit vstupy a vystupy (mikrat sluchatka) tak dej vedet, mam v pici jack od sluchatek a preroutoval bych si to do mikraku :D
<junglist99> mozna by mi pomohl jinej ovladac na zvukovku ale zadnej sem nenasel... 
<|Nuclear|> napadlo me par zpusobu ale nemam cas je resit
<|Nuclear|> otazkou je jestli by to jelo :)
<|Nuclear|> vytvorit symbolicke linky mezi vystupy
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-16
<absolut_junglist> bre rano
<FrostyX> absolut_junglist: dobre.
<absolut_junglist> zdur .... pouzivas ubuntu douho ? 
<absolut_junglist> h m m m
<FrostyX> absolut_junglist: precti si topic. Pokud te neco zajima, mas se ptat hned
<FrostyX> absolut_junglist: takle ti po hodine reknu "nepouzivam" a mas z toho prd. Kdyby ses zeptal rovnou na to co te zajima, treba by se nekdo ozval hned
<absolut_junglist> topic sem nevidel pac mi ten odkaz hazi: Tato stránka neexistuje. Můžete vytvořit stránku novou. Před jejím vytvořením si zkontrolujte, zda se zde již stránka s podobnou tématikou nevyskytuje. ok ptam se tedy: pouzivam program mixx , beham ubuntu10.10(nevim presne je to ta posledni) pro 64 na tomhle - http://www.targa.co.uk/pages/produkte/produkte_print.jsp?PROD=330&PCAT=2 problem- nemuzu to donutit poslat sluchatka na jeden a mast
<absolut_junglist> er na druhej kanal.. nabizi mi to divny volby v nastaveni zvuku ... mozna jinej ovladac ale kde a jak? 
<absolut_junglist> mam udelat screenshoty? 
<FrostyX> To uz se ptas druhej nebo treti den co? :). Mozna bych zkusil napsat dotaz na nejake forum, napsat tam jake volby ti to nabizi, jak se to chova a treba budou vedet spis. 
<absolut_junglist> jj ptam pac je to druha vec ktera mi brani definitivne smaznout microsoft ..  :) 
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: ty = Jiwecek?
<Chinese_soup> eh, asi ne
<Chinese_soup> sorry
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi
<SquirrelCZECH> vyzna se tu nekdo v ECC?
<Chinese_soup> lidi, lidi, lidi, copak tu nejací lidé jsou? :)
<SquirrelCZECH> ..
<Chinese_soup> tečky, tečky, copak tu nějaké tečky jsou?
<SquirrelCZECH> ...
<SquirrelCZECH> premyslim co se stane kdyz budu mit server bez ECC
<SquirrelCZECH> a budu aktualne chtit treba na nem neco provozovat - treba fileserver a pronajimat lidem misto
<SquirrelCZECH> teoreticky by tak mohlo dojit k poskozeni jejich dat, co?
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: ja = co ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> neřeš :D
<Chinese_soup> ja jen, ze na jednom kanale se nekdo ptal na to same distro a na tu samou vec co ty prave resis
<Chinese_soup> ten kiosek a nebo si te uplne pletu s nekym jinym? :D
<FrostyX> aha, jo to jsem ja
<FrostyX> uz to mam vyresene :)
<Chinese_soup> ah
<Chinese_soup> a proc se ptas na to, co uz jsem ti rekl!!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> potom dopisu to reseni do toho blogu ... To jsem kdo resil ten kiosek. Ne "to jsem ja na tom druhem kanale"
<Chinese_soup> ah, ok
<Chinese_soup> :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-18
<sranda> zdravim, tak sem vcera z LiveUSB instaloval U11.10, ale behem instalace (to soubezne kopirovani je u slabejch PC upruz) mi to nejak nezkouslo nastaveni ceske klavesnice tak sem tam nechal angl s tim ze si to pak zmenim. No problem je ze v X sem to bez problemu nastavil, ale dela mi to bordel v terminalu (ctrl+alt+F?). Jednak se mi vubec neukazuje diakritika (jen ctverecky) a psat se "cesky" taky neda:-((
<sranda>  Muze mi pls nekdo poradit co editovat a zmenit, at to je v klidu.
<sranda>  Na googlu sem neco nasel, ale po restartu to bylo zase zpet a stejne mi to umoznilo jen psani, ale zobrazovani cz bylo furt nahouby:-((
<sranda> jinak vypis localesmi prijde v poradku http://pastebin.com/DqQUuHEF
<SquirrelCZECH> zdravim, asi nekdo nevi o CZ/SK obchode, kde by se dalo koupit tohle: http://tinyurl.com/7rx6dat
<SquirrelCZECH> ?
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: netusim. Jake to ma prakticke vyuziti ?
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX, prakticke na dlouhe vysvetlovani
<Chinese_soup> vyuzij znaku kolik chces, ale nejlepe bez unicode, to je potom bajtu! :D
<sranda> Muze mi nekdo poradit jak prevest kodovani v terminalu (ctr+alt+F?)? Uz sem neco zkousel resit (viz http://pastebin.com/Jw5VcP4S) ale porad nic, porad tam je UTF8. predpokladam ze neco edituju a pujde to, ale nevim co.
<sranda> jinak v X to je bezproblemu. U10.11
<FrostyX> to beztak resi /etc/locale.gen ne ?
<sranda> trosku blize? nic takoveho nevidim
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX, k cemu potrebuju ty ohnute USB 3.0: chci udelat tohle: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2Ywy4bE2cek/T0AV4tH8EhI/AAAAAAAAAcI/zYhSN9t_2Sw/s512/control.png a bohuzel ani jeden usb3.0 hub nema konektory na vrchu, ale na okraji
<FrostyX> sranda: ja si tim nejsem jisty. cekal jsem, ze nekdo hodi +1, nebo rekne ze melu z hladu ... muzes kouknou na man locale, jestli to tam je napsany
<FrostyX> prd. to nebude k tomu
<FrostyX> sranda: koukni, jestli pomuze tohle http://www.debian.cz/users/localization.php
<sranda> FrostyX: na to uz sem se dival. Divne je ze kdyz dam dpkg-reconfigure locales tak mi sice nacte iso 8859-2, napise up-to date, ale tim to konci i po odhlaseni/restartu se to chova stejne.
<sranda> Ten zybtek je pak pro X a tam to je v poradku.
<SquirrelCZECH> sranda, kodovani terminalu nema nic spolecneho s kodovanim X
<SquirrelCZECH> co vim teda :D
<SquirrelCZECH> hledej v nastaveni terminalu samotnem nebo hledej na googlu "encoding of <insert terminal name here>" :-)
<sranda> no prave.... 
<SquirrelCZECH> jaky to mas terminal?
<sranda> jo to tak vedet, nad tim s enikdy nedumal
<FrostyX> sranda: ja si jen pamatuju, ze s locales jsem si taky chvilku hral. Potom jsem zkusil rebootovat a uz vse nabehlo jak melo. Ale uz nevim jestli jsem nastavoval jen pro X, nebo i pro TTY 
<SquirrelCZECH> sranda, distribuce? a verze distribuce?
<SquirrelCZECH> pokd nevis, tak hadam ze mas standartni
<SquirrelCZECH> *pokud
<sranda> :-) Distro U11.10
<sranda> oneiric?
<SquirrelCZECH> gnome-terminal
<sranda> 3.0.1 ale tam je vsechno v poradku, de mi jen o tty
<SquirrelCZECH> jo tak
<SquirrelCZECH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1018166
<SquirrelCZECH> google; "ubuntu tty encoding"
<sranda> hups... sem si asi moc zvykl ze uz jsou veskere veci k U v cestine.  tohle vypada ze by pomohlo.
<SquirrelCZECH> oh
<SquirrelCZECH> linux a cestina?
<SquirrelCZECH> precti si wiki.ubuntu.cz
<SquirrelCZECH> a pak na to zapomen
<SquirrelCZECH> ;-)
<sranda> hmm, tak sem si nastavil ISO 8859-2 a neprecetl vubec nic a ted uz me to nechce povolit zmenu (ani pod odlogovani). resp staci odhlasit-prihlasit v tty nebo je nutny i v X?
<SquirrelCZECH> O_O
<SquirrelCZECH> jiny tty?
<sranda> to samy
<SquirrelCZECH> dafuq?
<SquirrelCZECH> jak nechce povolit?
<SquirrelCZECH> pocitas s tim ze pri zmene kodovani, musis prizpusobit zadavani hesla? :-P :-)
<sranda> :-) jj
<SquirrelCZECH> tak nevim
<sranda> no kdyz sem to zpustil podruhe, tak me to nechalo vybrat kodovani, ale pak je tam druhe okno - latinka, azbuka, apod a pres to me to nepusti... poblikne a nic
<sranda> no kdyz chvili drzim Enter a necham problikavat tak se to posune a zacne generovat (asi nove jadro)
<sranda> no zkusim este googlavt anglicky
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<sranda> i tak diky
<Chinese_soup> half-solved; next
<sranda> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-19
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> pari tu nekdo wot?
<myschak> \o/
<Chinese_soup> o{
<Chinese_soup> god fucking dammit
<Chinese_soup> o\
<Chinese_soup> double god fucking dammit
<Chinese_soup> o/
<myschak> ,,!,,
<myschak> haha
<FrostyX> lidi, studujete nekdo na MUNI, VUT, nebo UPOLu ?
<myschak> ne, ale jednou jsem tam byl dělat rozhovor s děkankou Putnovou :)
<FrostyX> :)
<myschak> ľist
<orvi> Ahoj, posim vas, muzu nějak kopirovat ve spravci souborů do složek jako /usr/share/games, chci si přidat pisničky do Freats of Fire ale nemuzu s tema slozkama pracovat :)
<Chinese_soup> co mas, gnome?
<Chinese_soup> pokud to opravdu musis za kazdou cenu delat pres nautilus tak dej alt a F2 a spust gnome-terminal a tam napis "sudo nautilus /usr/share/games"
<Chinese_soup> popripade gksudo, gksu, su, atd.
<Chinese_soup> mizim
<orvi> ok diky
<orvi> nautilus nemůže vytvořit potřebnou složku "/root/.config/nautilus" co stím? 
<orvi> moment relog:)
<orvi> Chinese_soup: Zpět :)
<Chinese_soup> :(
<Chinese_soup> nevím
<Chinese_soup> a ocividne jsem nestihl
<Chinese_soup> proste cp a neresit
<myschak> cp lol
<ondra> Ahoj chtěl bych vás poprosit o radu ohledně firewallu, používám ubuntu 11.10, konkrétně bych potřeboval vědět jestli může mít vliv na síťovou koumunikaci na mém počítači tohle je mi vyhodí iptables http://pastebin.com/Ldv2Nb11
<ondra> koukal jsem na ubuntu wiki, vypadá to, že firewall vůbec neni nakonfigurovanej, tam byly u tich chainů vždy nějaký pravidla
<ondra_> ahoj restartoval se mi pc .. je tu někdo?
<FrostyX> ondra_: no podle toho co ukazujes, nemas ve firewallu nastavene zadne pravidla a vychozi politika je takova, ze povolujes uplne vsechno. 
<ondra_> jojo to sem si myslel takže firewall asi nebude problem
<ondra_> mohl bych se zeptat ještě na jednu věc?
<FrostyX> co udelas, kdyz reknu ne ? :-D
<ondra_> asi se stejně zkusim zeptat tak se radši zeptam jo ;) to byla zdvořilostní otázka
<FrostyX> :)
<SquirrelCZECH> chjo
<SquirrelCZECH> pred 6 lety jsem se ucil ve visual basicu (ted mi je skoro 18)
<SquirrelCZECH> ted jsem ten zasrany program otevrel a behem tri hodin jsem naprogramoval program na prezkouseni decek z prvni tridy na scitani a odcitani
<SquirrelCZECH> poprve a naposled
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze to je humus velicenstvo, tak pomale programovani jsem dlouho nezazil
<ondra_> já dělam jednu aplikaci klient-server,  programuju to v eclipse (editor, prostředí), jeden eclipse mam pro server(programuju to v C) a jeden pro klienta (programuju to v javě), když to spustim z eclipse tak to komunikuje vpohodě
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: proc proboha programujes dobrovolne neco v takovem wokennim sraci ? :-D
<ondra_> ale když zkusim přeložit toho klienta v terminálu tak a spustit tak mi ta komunikace neběží
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX, protoze kamos mi ve 20:00 napsal ze jeho kasmoka na vysoke skola to ma naprogramovat ve visualbasicu
<SquirrelCZECH> vypadam jako cvok ze bych se dobrovolne poustel do neceho co dela Microsoft?
<FrostyX> takze nedobrovolne. To te potom chapu a lituju :-D
<FrostyX> ondra_: mozna by chtelo blize se podivat na to, co vlastne nebezi
<ondra_> Ten server naslouchá na adrese 127.0.0.1 a na portu 10000 klient se připojuje na tu adresu 127.0.0.1 a na port 10000
<ondra_> klient se vůbec nepřipojí, jako by ten server vůbec neviděl
<ondra_> snažim se zjistit co vlastně neběží
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<ondra_> server se binde, pak poslouchá pomocí listen, zablokuje se pomocí accept a čeká na připojení
<SquirrelCZECH> logy, logy, logy
<ondra_> a tady to skončí
<SquirrelCZECH> a ke kazdemu radku kodu programu, radek zapisu do logu
<Chinese_soup> myschak: proc lol?
<ondra_> nevíte někdo co znamena webmin?
<ondra_> u lsof | grep IP dostanu tohle v posledním sloupečku localhost:webmin (LISTEN)
<ondra_> je to muj server kterej by mi měl poslouchat na portu 10000
<ondra_> proč je tam místo 10000 webmin?
<ondra_> když to změnim na 20000 ten port na kterym má poslouchat tak se tam v tom lsof vypíše normálně 20000
<Chinese_soup> protoze ten port 10000 pouziva sluzba webmin
<Chinese_soup> tedy, vetsinou
<Chinese_soup> a prave proto to tam je
<Chinese_soup> stejne tak na port 22 ti to na pise 22, protoze to je standardni port protokolu ssh
<Chinese_soup> na 80 zase http atd.
<ondra_> aha aha
<Chinese_soup> takze tam problem nehledej :)
<Chinese_soup> a ja se jdu vyspinkat
<Chinese_soup> zdar a sílu!
<ondra_> jojo díky a nemůže to s tou službou kolidovat?
<Chinese_soup> s jakou?
<Chinese_soup> vsak webmin nemas, ne?
<ondra_> no asi ne
<Chinese_soup> tak vidis
<Chinese_soup> misto portu je proste napsany nazev sluzby, co ten port standardne pouziva
<Chinese_soup> to neznamena, ze kdyz to tam je, tak ti ta sluzba nutne bezi
<Chinese_soup> nebo, ze ji vubec mas
<ondra_> aha už chápu
<ondra_> díky 
<ondra_> dobrou
<FrostyX> ondra_: jak moc velky problem je zmenit u te tvoji aplikace cislo portu ?
<FrostyX> jestli prepises jedno cislo v configu serveru a jedno cislo v configu klienta, zkusil bych nastavit nejaky jiny port ... jistota je jistota. 
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-12
<ZOMBitch> ma tu nekdo cerstve aktualizovano ubuntu 12.04? zajimalo by me jestli po aktualizaci fachci flash videa s plynlim zvukem ... po minule aktualizaci jsem to rozbehaval celej den, tak bych si to nerad zopakoval :)
<ZOMBitch> na odpoved si samo klido par dni pockam :P
<ZOMBitch> vim jak to tu chodi neasi :D
<FrostyX> Nj, ale nezapomen, ze kdyz leavnes, tak ti okamzite nekdo odpovi ... Takze pripojit druhy IRC pod jinym jmenem a leave na par minut :-D
<ZOMBitch> bnc se snazi, bohuzel muj ISP (A-Net Liberec) mi snizil packet lost na %2, takze je to tezky :)\
<ZOMBitch> ale tak aspon neco, porad lepsi 2% nez 4% neasi :P
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<mirda> ZOMBitch: na ubuntu mi sel flash v pohode ale brachovi na lubuntu nesel vubec, bylo to nekdy v roce 2011 a 2012
<mirda> ale asi ti neporadim co s tim
<mirda> jak jsi to minule rozbehaval?
<mirda> gn
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-13
<Rush22> Zdravicko lodi ..
<FrostyX> cau :-)
<Chinese_soup> čau
<ZOMBitch> mirda: rozbehavaj sem to horko tezko, postupne odinstaloval flash a pak foxe, cekacka na aktualizaci foxe pak instalacka flash, no proste se nahodne povedlo, fakt shit :))
<mirda> ZOMBitch: to je pekne prasteny
<ZOMBitch> me z toho netu klepne jednou
<SquirrelCZECH> mno
<SquirrelCZECH> flash je pekne prasteny
<SquirrelCZECH> co jenz pravda :-)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: nejvetsi chujovina co kdy byla vymyslena
<SquirrelCZECH> ee
<SquirrelCZECH> Java je vetsi
<ZOMBitch> ono ase to doplnuje "0
<ZOMBitch> twe Rush, maj na detiny internet ... cool
<Enster> Zdravím. Jsem uživatel který si dnes nainstaloval Ubuntu 12.04 ( 12.10 nešla ) Chtěl sem si tedy nainstalovat ovladace graficke karty Nvidia GeForce GT20M stáhl sem si je. a postupoval podle návodu přez roota. Jenže při nastartovani instalace naběhne že WARNING: Skipping the runlevel check (the utility `runlevel` failed to run). Samozrejme sem pokracoval a nastala dalsi chyba The distribution-provided pre-install scrip
<Enster> val sem a nakonec vybehlo ERROR : a neco s kernelem linuxu . Mohl by mi někdo nejak poradit prosim?
<Chinese_soup> solved;next
<Chinese_soup> málem bych zapomněl
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: jedno zavahani a to co sis za ty roky vybudoval, .... najednou muze byt pryc ..
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> nj, ted jsem tu taky dva tydny nebyl
<Chinese_soup> nevim jak jste si tu poradili :-))
<FrostyX> a to jsi ani nenapsal do topicu nejakej zakaz dotazu ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> věřil jsem, že to zvládnete ;-)
<jdrab> o/
<jdrab> odporucam 16'pivecko a monstera ked si neviete rady :D
* Chinese_soup changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Na nic se neptejte, nemá to cenu. | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-14
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch se nudil, tak vypojoval kabel ze zdi ? :-D
<mirda> ahoj
<mirda> co se tyce enstera tak ubuntu ma normalne deb baliky pro ovladace grafiky tak co ten clovek blbne?
<mirda> a kdyby nevedel jak se to jmenuje tak je tam nejakej pruvodce nesvobodnymi ovladaci nebo neco takovyho
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: zas podelanej ISP, ja sedel na pivu :)
<ZOMBitch> mirda: enster k tomu pristupuje jako k widlim ... takze si mysli, ze ovladace ze stranej vyrobce HW jsou nej :)
<ZOMBitch> *stranek
<mirda> tak, stejne kdyz tomu nerozumi tak to nenainstaluje a pak muze nadavat jak je linux na hovno
<ZOMBitch> njn, uz nenadelas nic :)
<Chinese_soup> můžeš unsee 
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<ZeXx86> Linuxova akce na Steamu -- http://store.steampowered.com/
<FrostyX> tak counter strike source se 75% slevou vypada dost zajimave
<FrostyX> a half life za 2€ taky 
<FrostyX> Kam hlasite bugy co se tykaj steamu / her na nem?
<mirda> jak platite na steamu? kartou?
<mirda> staci na spoustu her na steamu core 2 duo? :) (dell d830)
<Chinese_soup> staci.
<Chinese_soup> je to hodne individualni
<FrostyX> Ja mam core 2 duo a intelackou grafickou kartu a zahraju si tam v pohode :-) (mozna to bude tim ze tam hraju jen cs 1.6 :-D)
<mirda> :)
<mirda> jen kdyby byl cas na hrani
<mirda> bracha se hodne nadchnul pro terraria, ze by si kvuli tomu udelal steam a vyckal by na slevovou akci
<mirda> gn
#ubuntu-cz 2014-02-10
<hexo>  uh shahahqhqhw.
#ubuntu-cz 2014-02-12
<^Chinese_soup> řžýáíé=
#ubuntu-cz 2014-02-13
<jdrab> nieco aktualne
<jdrab> http://www.stream.cz/sportovni-okamziky/832556-nejvetsi-klikar-olympiady-2002
<ondrusu> Zdravim, prosim vas jak zmenim vlastnika slozky? Ja na zvetseni pouzivam compiz a kdyz jsem ve slozce /var menil prava slozce www aby tam mohl pristupovat lamp server tak me to hodilo na kernelnoop a ulozilo se to a spadl nautilus, prosim vas jak to teda zmenit?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-02-16
<petr33> ahoj
<petr33> je tu nekdo kdo používá pure?
<petr33> pure-ftpd?
<byp> ahoj někdo živý?
<shallow> nie
<shallow> byp: jedine lzivy
<byp> :)
<byp> no už to řeším na vedlejším kanale a asi vyřešeno
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-09
<suki> eiueeeeooeopeonnbbnnnnnjjkskdjfnnnn
<suki> sorry lidi, cisteni klavesnice :))
<potion> suki: :))
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-10
<potion> noxvil: yop ?
<potion> kludne to ries tu
<potion> aj tak tu nikto skoro neni
<Noxvil19> help
<potion> GNU bash, version 4.2.37(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<potion> These shell commands are defined internally.  Type `help' to see this list.
<Noxvil> ten terminal mi dava zabrat
<Noxvil> potion jsi tu?
<potion> jop
<potion> tak trochu
<potion> ako sa to vezme
<potion> davaj terminal a problem
<Noxvil> hele jesi nemas cas tak me posli nekam
<potion> mas 10 minut :) potom zaspim
<Noxvil> idealni
<potion> nene vklude :) az prestanem ragovat tak tu niesom ;)
<Noxvil> nastaveni slozky 777 je takovy aby do ni mohl kazdy zasahovat a menit ji?
<potion> inak do terminalu nainstaluj si tam mc je to taky totalcommander v prikazovom riadku
<Noxvil> jo s tim uz jsem delal
<potion> jjj 777 je peklo
<potion> lepsie je 755
<Noxvil> ted jsem zkusil rozjet irc na terminalu
<potion> irssi
<potion> idealne najprv rozjet screen
<Noxvil> akorad mi nejde udelat chat room jen private pro nas dva
<Noxvil> screen?
<potion> a potom pomocou ctrl+a+d to hodis na pozadie
<potion> a potom prikazom screen -x to znova otvoris
<Noxvil> takze nemusim mit dva terminaly?
<potion> a pouzivas irssi ?
<Noxvil> jj
<potion> nie
<potion> najprv si v terminalu pust screen
<Noxvil> screen start?
<potion> prikaz
<potion> nie iba cisto $ screen
<potion> asi budem pista prikazi cez neaky znak napr. $ screen
<potion> $ ps -ef
<potion> vypise beziace procesi
<Noxvil> no to mam
<potion> a potom $ irssi
<potion> teda $ screen
<potion> on vypise neake kokotiny, das medzernik
<potion> a potom $irssi
<potion> potom das v irssi /server irc.freenode.net
<potion> a potom das /join #ubuntu-cz
<potion> a si tu :)
<Noxvil> ale ted nevim co to ma za vyznam
<potion> jak ze ne ? 
<potion> stlac klavesi crtl+a+d
<potion> a si spatky v terminalu, ale to irssi stale bezi na pozadi
<potion> mozes sa knemu znova pripojit pomocou prikazu $ screen -x
<potion> ma to vyznam taky ze si na sieti, aj ked mas vypnuty PC ale server bezi
<lukas__> parada 
<potion> a otvoris si pak irssi a mas vsetko co sa tu deje ...
<potion> :)
<potion> inak pak /help v irssi
<potion> a je tam kopec prikazov
<potion> co sa da pouzit
<potion> no a dalsi problem s terminalom ?
<potion> daj si $ ps x
<potion> a uvidis len procesi co ti bezia pod tvojim userom
<potion> prvy stlpec znamena PID (process ID) a ked das pak kill -9 CISLO tak zavries (killnes) ten proces
<potion> ked mas vela screenov/irssi pustenych tak to takto de zajebat
<potion> alebo takto de zakillovat vlastne skoro cokolvek
<potion> co mas pustene
<lukas____> ja tomu davam
<potion> vela vela
<potion> ale neklonuj sa
<potion> neni to zdrave
<potion> $ killall irssi
<Noxvil> jak se dela hashtag?
<Noxvil> na win alt+x ale na linu?
<potion> aky hashtag ?
<potion> co to je ? :o
<potion> hele co ja pisem $ neco
<potion> tak to neco je neaky prikaz
<potion> ci ako to myslis :o
<potion> co 
<potion> aj pivo :)
<potion> 1
<potion> 2
<potion> 3
<potion> 4
<Noxvil> #  hashtag
<potion> shift 4
<potion> a co budem pist # ps -ef
<potion> tak co zacina # je prikaz po rootom
<potion> a co $ je prikaz pod uzivatelom
<potion> $ screen
<Noxvil> jo
<potion> $ irssi
<Noxvil> to uz mam a funguje
<potion> ctrl +a+d
<potion> a potom $ screen -x
<potion> aby si sa tam vratil
<Noxvil> akorad kdyz tam mam vic screenu tak jak vyberu ten co chci
<potion> screen je taky programcek, co vie ostat pusteny aj ked sa odhlasis zo servra perc
<Noxvil> neco jako sandbox?
<potion> napisees screen -x
<potion> a on napise nieco taketo 
<potion>         32447.pts-4.placebo     (02/10/2015 11:22:12 PM)        (Attached)
<potion>         32304.pts-4.placebo     (02/10/2015 11:22:06 PM)        (Detached)
<Noxvil> no presne
<Noxvil> a jak si vyberu ten spravnej
<potion> a ty pak vyberes $ screen -x 32304.pts-4.placebo
<potion> ale ty nechces mat viac screenov
<Noxvil> takze napisu jeho nazev co my vypise screen -x
<potion> lepsie je mat jeden
<potion> jop
<potion> ale je lepsie mat jeden
<potion> potom az pochopis ako funguje
<potion> tak  potom ctrl+a+c
<potion> otvoris dalsie okno v screene
<potion> (dalsi terminal)
<Noxvil> jasny
<Noxvil> jeste mam jeden dotaz
<Noxvil> urcite umis html
<potion> a prepinas sa medzi nimy ctrl+a+1  alebo ctrl+a+2
<potion> <html></html> to je co z toho umim
<potion> nic moc vic
<potion> este mozno <img src ... ;)
<Noxvil> jo to znam taky
<Noxvil> no ja toho teda priznam umim vic jeste neco v js
<Noxvil> sem tam css
<Noxvil> no tak to si budu muset poradit sam
<potion> http://www.jakpsatweb.cz/ ale inak fakt html moc neumim
<Noxvil> jo na tu stranku chodim
<Noxvil> ja programovat neumim ja jsem spis takovy jako ze si najdu kod a upravim si ho do podoby sve takze asi tak
<potion> to ja taky :\
<Noxvil> pouzivas nejaky wysivyg editor?
<potion> nic ud spat :)
<Noxvil> ok tak treba nekdy zase
<potion> du* :D
<Noxvil> ahoj
<potion> jj urcite, hovorim tento tyzden a asi aj budic som v praci mimo komp, ale inak tu budem
<potion> takze screen
<potion> irssi
<potion> a uvidis historiu kanalu co sa tu dialo
<potion> a mozes napisat dotaz a az si to tu precitam tak odpoviem
<Noxvil> ja nemam zapnutej pc nonstop
<potion> jaj skoda, mal by si si spravit server na nonstop ;)
<Noxvil> uz se na tom pracuje
<Noxvil> plus asi si koupim rapsbery pi 2
<potion> jj tak az bude tak pak urcite screen irssi ;)
<potion> jop raspbpi je dobra hracka
<Noxvil> no prave premyslim mezi rappi nebo jinou hrackou aspon to nezere elektriku
<Noxvil> precijem mam v pc 700watt zdroj 
<potion> :D
<potion> nj, ale niet nat PC v sieti
<potion> :D
<potion> mas verjnu IP ?
<potion> ak mas ADSL doma, tak mas
<potion> a to sa da pak pouzit :)
<potion> nic idem bo zajtra musim o 7 zas cestovat :\ tak at vyspim to pivo
<potion> cau, a dobru
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-11
<Noxvil> ahoj
<Noxvil> 3
<noxvil19> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ajaxplorer/pydio/stable-channel/6.0.3/pydio-core-6.0.3.zip?r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fajaxplorer%2Ffiles%2Fpydio%2Fstable-channel%2F&ts=1423660005&use_mirror=optimate
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-13
<Noxvil> Ahoj
<potion> zdar z vlaku :)
<aeyesi> Ahoj, jen takovej mini-dotaz, jakou používáte českou klávesnici ?
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-14
<Noxvilwin> http://pastebin.com/tiA3XsYZ
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-15
<Noxvil> Cau
